# HD DVRs, Receivers and R22: 0x05CD/0x45CD Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet

Receivers included in this release:
*HR20-700 • HR20-100 
HR21-100 • HR21-200 • HR21-700 • HR21Pro
HR22-100 • HR23-700
HR24-100 • HR24-200 • HR24-500
R22-200 • R22-100
H21-100 • H21-200 • H23-600
H24-100 • H24-200 • H24-700 
H25-100 • H25-500 • H25-700*

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=205046

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## skyboysea

HR20-700

Resolution bug still present. Turning on the receiver the output is 720p even if 720p is not a resolution selected in the settings.


----------



## PlanetBill

why the new thread when 059E is still in the stream for HR20-700?

nevermind, just refreshed and see it now. Going home to download. now it gone ??


----------



## MartyS

Is this another staggered rollout? I still haven't gotten the last staggered rollout on any of my HRs. Still on 0X59F.


----------



## Indiana627

I'm assuming this is to replace the previous Staggered Release that started on 4/23/2012 (0x45C8 - H21/23, 0x05C8 for all other receivers) due to the problems it was having?


----------



## adamson

MartyS said:


> Is this another staggered rollout? I still haven't gotten the last staggered rollout on any of my HRs. Still on 0X59F.


It never made it to the east coast...dead before delivery.


----------



## adamson

Question?? Why are the release notes so vague?

What is this release going to be like? Is it stable?


----------



## JeffBowser

That would explain why mine are stuck back with a March release.



upmichigan said:


> It never made it to the east coast...dead before delivery.


----------



## penguin44

"MartyS" said:


> Is this another staggered rollout? I still haven't gotten the last staggered rollout on any of my HRs. Still on 0X59F.


Same here. 59f since March 7


----------



## hasan

Still waiting for new NR firmware on the HR20-700, HR21-100, HR20-100. The H21-200 got new firmware over a week ago. (it didn't much need it as far as speed/sluggishness goes).

So...we wait to see if a replacement for 0x59e makes it this far, any time in the near future, so we can evaluate whether or not the sluggishness/speed issues have been improved for the above boxes or not. 

My HR20-700 has been on the NR firmware 0x59e since February 8, this year.


----------



## skyboysea

My guess is that Directv got the message that their FW development process is in trouble and now they are trying to clean up the mess and do some slow release to get feedback.

I got 5c8 on 4/25, never got 5cb, and got 5cd last night. With 5c8 and 5cd the speed is improved but they introduced the resolution bug that cannot be present in a NR. In addition 5cd seem to have made the remote response worse. From some quick test I get a lot of bounce keys and a lot of missed keys. 

So, nothing to worry if you are still on the old NR. You do not miss anything a part some new set of problems. At least they seem to have learn one lesson: do not send a bugged release to all the customers. Pity that most are still stuck on a very buggy 59f.


----------



## John Strk

Another new firmware update? Hope it does not make my HR20-100 worse. It's finally performing great with the firmware update it got a few weeks ago. No more SLOW issues. The only thing that's sluggish now is scrolling horizontally across the guide but not a big deal.


----------



## hasan

<much snipped>



skyboysea said:


> Pity that most are still stuck on a very buggy 59f.


The biggest problem with 0x59e (which is what I have been stuck on since February 8th), is how sluggish/slow it can be to bring up various screens and respond to channel change requests. Buggy isn't the problem, the fact that trying to use HR20/21/22/23 series boxes (at least the ones I have), has become tedious at best, and downright unpleasant at worst.

So, I would welcome the newer versions finally making it as far east as Iowa, so we can evaluate whether the speed/sluggishness issues for these older HR boxes has been resolved (or at least improved), or not.

I don't have any theories. I'm just very dissatisfied with the performance of these boxes, and have been witnessing their degeneration for over a year.


----------



## PlanetBill

No updates since Feb here.. Hr20-700 on 059E, HR22-100 on 059E, HR23-700 on 059F

Southwest Ohio


----------



## adamson

Once again I am going to ask...

Is this release stable?

Or will I be scolded by not using the CE forum. 

Really some of you should know this...and again why are the release notes so vague.


----------



## PlanetBill

probably a scolding  I quit doing CE's close to a year ago. I was very happy with the way things were and didn't feel like messing things up. Wish they left the older boxes alone before HD GUI. I was doing some work with the IP control stuff a while back and they pulled that away too.


----------



## underlord2

PlanetBill said:


> No updates since Feb here.. Hr20-700 on 059E, HR22-100 on 059E, HR23-700 on 059F
> 
> Southwest Ohio


Same here but with HR24-500.. now I know why I didn't get the april update! :lol::lol:


----------



## skyboysea

upmichigan said:


> Once again I am going to ask...
> 
> Is this release stable?


It is not. Might be making the receivers faster (too soon to say) but introduces other bugs. In my opinion it is just another wide testing release.


----------



## BuLL

HR24-200 currently with 0x5cb.

The last three mornings, the box had been unresponsive to commands from the remote or front panel. The only thing that brings it back to life is to unplug it for 10 minutes. A quick unplug, or RBR puts it into some kind of power cycle loop, where I can hear the exhaust fan kick on for a second, and then off, repeatedly and it never boots up.

Is my HR24 about to die, or is this a bug with the new release?


----------



## dpeters11

That does not sound like software.


----------



## comp4pod

Pushed my 5 HR20-700 from 0x059E to 0x05CD over the weekend. What a difference. All the menus are now fast. The DVRs were unbearable to use before. I don't have any remote button issues or resolution problems. I did notice that for the first few days when I pushed menu, My Directv did not show any shows and loaded faster. Now I get recommended shows and menu and list load 1 or 2 sec slower than before. Overall, the DVRs are usable again.


----------



## cariera

What the H-E-Double Hockey Sticks is going on here???

I'll just repost the issue I had with 0x5c9, because it's deja vu all over again with 0x5cd:

"My experience with 0x5c9 (and now 0x5cd):

JVC Projector connected through a Denon 3808CI, fed by a HR21/100. Legacy system (no SWM), BBCs on. As of 05/16/12 no problems changing the channels, however when I went to watch on 05/18/12, I would lose the picture (and sound) when changing channels it and wouldn't come back.

HDMI indicator would go disappear from the Denon display. I could get the picture back by switching inputs away from and back to the HR21.

Changed the HDMI cable between the HR21 and the Denon: same result
Connected the JVC to the HR21 directly: same result.
Replaced the BBCs: same result

Connected my HR23/700 (software upgrade 0x5cb - the one that used to work with the HR21) and voila - I can change channels w/o losing the picture."

At least 4 different software versions over the last 10 days. 2 caused issues on the HR21 (0x5c9 & 0x5cd). 

Any reason that my HR20 and HR21 are running 0x5cd, but the HR23 is still on 0x5cb? They are all connected the same way - ethernet cable through the router.


----------



## PK6301

I am new to Directv and I just checked my DVR software version. I have a HR23-700 and it has vers. 0x59F as of 5/10 at 10:00 am.. I live in NW Pennsylvania near Lake Erie


----------



## jacinkcmo

2 questions:
How do you tell what version is "in the stream"?
How do you "push" a new version to your box?

Thanks


----------



## dpeters11

Www.redh.com/dtv

Forcing a download doesn't do anything unless your area is already authorized for it. Forcing can also cause you to get software you don't want.


----------



## davidord

I had the same HDMI handshake problem as well. I have a Denon AVR-789 and I had to switch to analog cables because I would lose the picture with the HDMI cable.


----------



## allenn

dpeters11 said:


> Forcing can also cause you to get software you don't want.


You got that right and then some. I accidently picked the wrong time to force a download, and I got a version of the HD-UI which was not ready for primetime. Don't do it!


----------



## comp4pod

Sorry, also have the resolution bug.


----------



## Rtm

If I force this 05cd on all my boxes and they cancel the rollout again will they be stuck at 05cd or will they still update in the future automatically?

All the boxes in the house got the half rollout in the past couple weeks except the two problem children the two HR22s


----------



## Blurayfan

"Rtm" said:


> If I force this 05cd on all my boxes and they cancel the rollout again will they be stuck at 05cd or will they still update in the future automatically?
> 
> All the boxes in the house got the half rollout in the past couple weeks except the two problem children the two HR22s


When DirecTV releases a version higher than the one you have the box will receive it.


----------



## wxguy

comp4pod said:


> Sorry, also have the resolution bug.


I have a very stable version of 59e that I got last Feb. It works perfectly fine for me.

Of course, I never change channels, nor do I expect TVApps to work reliably. But as long as I don't touch any of the buttons on the remote, everything is cool.

Now you're telling me that more changes are coming? What do I do if they mess up the channel I watch? The last time we had a big change, Larry King disappeared. Maybe the programmers have figured out how to get him back with the new release.

:lol:


----------



## MartyS

hasan said:


> <much snipped>
> 
> The biggest problem with 0x59e (which is what I have been stuck on since February 8th), is how sluggish/slow it can be to bring up various screens and respond to channel change requests. Buggy isn't the problem, the fact that trying to use HR20/21/22/23 series boxes (at least the ones I have), has become tedious at best, and downright unpleasant at worst.
> 
> So, I would welcome the newer versions finally making it as far east as Iowa, so we can evaluate whether the speed/sluggishness issues for these older HR boxes has been resolved (or at least improved), or not.
> 
> I don't have any theories. I'm just very dissatisfied with the performance of these boxes, and have been witnessing their degeneration for over a year.


I'm in the same boat. I stopped doing CE's a long time ago, just because everything was working so well. Now, everything including my lightning fast HR24 is way too sluggish.


----------



## MartyS

upmichigan said:


> Once again I am going to ask...
> 
> Is this release stable?
> 
> Or will I be scolded by not using the CE forum.
> 
> Really some of you should know this...and again why are the release notes so vague.


Actually, we're talking about a national release, and the Mods are the ones that set up this sticky to talk about it, so I doubt that you'll be scolded.

Regardings stability, won't know until it hits the units.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

upmichigan said:


> Once again I am going to ask...
> 
> Is this release stable?
> 
> Or will I be scolded by not using the CE forum.
> 
> Really some of you should know this...and again why are the release notes so vague.


The release notes are provided to us as is. The only people who will ever read any release notes are those few of us that read forums. The notes are as they're given to us. Everything DIRECTV supplies are what we post.

The 99.9% of subscribers probably won't even know they've gotten a firmware update let alone what's in it. :grin:

It's a National Release so you'll be able to determine how stable it is when it's pushed to your machine. I have no stability issues and it's been rock solid for me. YMMV. 

Mike


----------



## Relativity

Anyone download VOD with this new firmware? Now gives you the option of downloading a compressed HD download. (I guess this is for people with slower internet connections)


----------



## adamson

Mike Bertelson said:


> It's a National Release so you'll be able to determine how stable it is when it's pushed to your machine. I have no stability issues and it's been rock solid for me. YMMV.
> 
> Mike


This is just what I wanted to hear! Thanks Mike.


----------



## HIGHWAY

I have ox59e on my hr20 700 it is very slow & sluggish. I hope new one will fix it.


----------



## lparsons21

Relativity said:


> Anyone download VOD with this new firmware? Now gives you the option of downloading a compressed HD download. (I guess this is for people with slower internet connections)


I have done a couple, but never got that option.

0x5CB has been on my HR24-500s for a bit now. At first it was fine, slightly slower than the 0x5C8 it replaced, but overall a major improvement in speed of operation and remote response.

Now since a few days have come and gone, it is starting to ignore the remote again on an oft occurring basis, and some things are slowing down. Specifically anything to do with the list of recordings and then actually starting or stopping one. Quite a long wait for most operations with recordings. Not good, imo.


----------



## kiknwing

HR22-100
Report: 20120518-1A25

Graphical glitch on the info graphic. Reset fixes the issue.


----------



## gully_foyle

cariera said:


> What the H-E-Double Hockey Sticks is going on here???
> 
> I'll just repost the issue I had with 0x5c9, because it's deja vu all over again with 0x5cd:
> 
> "My experience with 0x5c9 (and now 0x5cd):
> 
> JVC Projector connected through a Denon 3808CI, fed by a HR21/100. Legacy system (no SWM), BBCs on. As of 05/16/12 no problems changing the channels, however when I went to watch on 05/18/12, I would lose the picture (and sound) when changing channels it and wouldn't come back.
> 
> HDMI indicator would go disappear from the Denon display. I could get the picture back by switching inputs away from and back to the HR21.
> 
> Changed the HDMI cable between the HR21 and the Denon: same result
> Connected the JVC to the HR21 directly: same result.
> Replaced the BBCs: same result
> 
> Connected my HR23/700 (software upgrade 0x5cb - the one that used to work with the HR21) and voila - I can change channels w/o losing the picture."
> 
> At least 4 different software versions over the last 10 days. 2 caused issues on the HR21 (0x5c9 & 0x5cd).
> 
> Any reason that my HR20 and HR21 are running 0x5cd, but the HR23 is still on 0x5cb? They are all connected the same way - ethernet cable through the router.


Last item first: the update comes over the satellite, and goes to specificly addressed boxes. You might get an update on 3 boxes on 3 different days and they might not all be the same release especially if they are different models.

Sounds like there's an HDMI/HDCP issue between the new-version HR21 and your JVC projector. The Denon isn't really party to the transaction (except possibly stripping out the audio).


----------



## allenn

Does anyone know when the South and East will get the firmware update?


----------



## Relativity

lparsons21 said:


> I have done a couple, but never got that option. .


I think it has to be a VOD HD show, and I think you probably need a slower (maybe less the 5MB?) speed detected by the receiver for this message to appear.


----------



## BoB3K

My HR20 got updated to 5cd on the 17th.

Since then, it's Whole-Home has not worked at all. It does not share its list with or see either of my other two receivers--an HR21 and an HR24 that have not had updates since February.

Pretty obnoxious.


----------



## sbelmont

davidord said:


> I had the same HDMI handshake problem as well. I have a Denon AVR-789 and I had to switch to analog cables because I would lose the picture with the HDMI cable.


Still having the same HDMI issues with my HR20's as well running through a Yamaha AVR.


----------



## BoB3K

BoB3K said:


> My HR20 got updated to 5cd on the 17th.
> 
> Since then, it's Whole-Home has not worked at all. It does not share its list with or see either of my other two receivers--an HR21 and an HR24 that have not had updates since February.


While I was up writing that post, I rebooted the HR21 (I had rebooted the HR20, first thing of course with no results), and sure enough, it saw the HR20, BUT now it didn't see the HR24! So, I went downstairs and rebooted the HR24 and it came up and could see the other two again. So, they can all see each other now, but I had to reboot ALL of them, starting with the HR20 with the new firmware.

Painful, but better than not working.


----------



## joed32

BoB3K said:


> While I was up writing that post, I rebooted the HR21 (I had rebooted the HR20, first thing of course with no results), and sure enough, it saw the HR20, BUT now it didn't see the HR24! So, I went downstairs and rebooted the HR24 and it came up and could see the other two again. So, they can all see each other now, but I had to reboot ALL of them, starting with the HR20 with the new firmware.
> 
> Painful, but better than not working.


Glad you got it working, what you did is the usual procedure when they drop off of the system.


----------



## cypherx

HR24-200
0x5cd
Report ID: 20120520-2455

Channel / Info banner transparency is distorted, especially around the shortcut buttons towards the right. There is also a chunky distortion band by the DirecTV logo date and time.










This had the same appearance on 0x5c8 for awhile. Then when 0x5cd was loaded, the banner returned to normal. Now its back to this distorted view again. I guess it will be like this for a long time. Clearing NVRAM on channel 1 does not fix it. Its not bothersome enough to waste 15 minutes doing a restart either, so I'll leave it like it is to see if it ever reboots itself.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

There's _another_ software update? I never even got the last one. Nothing since February 9. 

Why does everyone but me have both of them already??? Do I have to join a secret club to get them or something???


----------



## Barry in Conyers

Coca Cola Kid said:


> There's _another_ software update? I never even got the last one. Nothing since February 9.
> 
> Why does everyone but me have both of them already??? Do I have to join a secret club to get them or something???


Lots of people (Eastern time zone ???) are still on 0x59e, but that NR has been declared dead and the discussion thread has been locked. ???

Based on the comments in this thread, not getting 0x5c8, 0x5cb or 0x5cd may be a blessing in disguise.

Suggestion to DirecTV: DO IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME!


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Coca Cola Kid said:


> There's _another_ software update? I never even got the last one. Nothing since February 9.
> 
> Why does everyone but me have both of them already??? Do I have to join a secret club to get them or something???


These updates are usually rolled out in phases.

Apparently they didn't finish the last roll out before the new update.

Mike


----------



## rainydave

Mike Bertelson said:


> These updates are usually rolled out in phases.
> 
> Apparently they didn't finish the last roll out before the new update.
> 
> Mike


Indeed. I have two HR21s. The 100 is on 0x59e (2/8) and the 700 is on 0x5cb (5/5).

Hoping the new update will fix some stuttering issues with the 100 that started after the HD GUI. We shall see.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

Well my HR22-100 with 0x59e has been slow as heck for the last month and I'm about to throw it out the window.


----------



## skyboysea

cypherx said:


> HR24-200
> 0x5cd
> Report ID: 20120520-2455
> 
> Channel / Info banner transparency is distorted, especially around the shortcut buttons towards the right. There is also a chunky distortion band by the DirecTV logo date and time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This had the same appearance on 0x5c8 for awhile. Then when 0x5cd was loaded, the banner returned to normal. Now its back to this distorted view again. I guess it will be like this for a long time. Clearing NVRAM on channel 1 does not fix it. Its not bothersome enough to waste 15 minutes doing a restart either, so I'll leave it like it is to see if it ever reboots itself.


I see the same problem on my HR20-700. It happened after browsing OnDemand but I don't know if it is just a coincidence.


----------



## cariera

gully_foyle said:


> Sounds like there's an HDMI/HDCP issue between the new-version HR21 and your JVC projector. The Denon isn't really party to the transaction (except possibly stripping out the audio).


Except that the HDMI from the Directv box goes through the Denon receiver and I can recover the video buy switching inputs on the Denon and switching back.

And also the problem does not exist in any form when the HR 23 is used


----------



## cypherx

"skyboysea" said:


> I see the same problem on my HR20-700. It happened after browsing OnDemand but I don't know if it is just a coincidence.


Wow now it's like that on my H21-100. All I did was watch Game of Thrones via MRV. Now the banner is distorted. Very unprofessional. At least it's still functional and not a showstopper.

0x45cd
Report ID: 20120521-1FA4


----------



## cypherx

And now my H24-200 has the banner problem too! It's like a virus infected all my receivers!

H24-200
Report ID: 20120521-14A0
This is a lightly used bedroom box mostly use for sonic tap. It's my only box connected to an SDTV via component and 480i checked.


----------



## penguin44

Still on 59f from March 7th


----------



## CHDinCT

Not sure where to post this. Received 5cd last night in Connecticut. Got a banner message when I first hit "List" on my remote that my receiver (HR20-700) was now authorized for Whole-Home DVR service. I'm thinking cool; maybe some concession for a long time customer (9 years). When I go into Whole-Home DVR set up, it says my account is not authorized - WTF? 

I know I'd still need to network my receivers but what's up with WHDVR service? Scanning the forums, I don't see anyone else mentioning this. Is this a tease, or did they actually authorize my account? Anyone else get this message?


----------



## bflora

I had the exact same thing this morning.


----------



## mightymouse

Mine too. Had my hopes up until I went to Settings>Whole home and it said I was not authorized.


----------



## Jon J

I received Ox5cd on two HR20-700s overnight and the program guide on both is empty. I wonder why this update cleared the guide and how long should it take to rebuild?


----------



## RunnerFL

Jon J said:


> I received Ox5cd on two HR20-700s overnight and the program guide on both is empty. I wonder why this update cleared the guide and how long should it take to rebuild?


Most updates clear the guide data. It takes 24 to 48 hours for the guide data, posters, etc to rebuild back to being 2 weeks worth of data.


----------



## cypherx

I really would just like to see this software take a direction like Xfinity X1 and Dayview. Videos here: http://blog.comcast.com/2012/05/wat...1-remote-control-app-and-project-dayview.html

You really should watch the videos. Look how smooth the interfaces run and yet UI elements have a certain "fluid" motion like a modern day UI should have. Take a look at how you interact with apps on your iphone/ipad/android and watch the video. Then see how the DirecTV software just doesn't feel as polished without the level of 'flow' in the UI.

I really hope DirecTV takes some of this input as constructive criticism. All I hope for is a great software package that enhances the total overall experience. It really is a win-win for everybody to have this level of communication with DirecTV on these ideas.


----------



## Indiana627

cypherx said:


> HR24-200
> 0x5cd
> Report ID: 20120520-2455
> 
> Channel / Info banner transparency is distorted, especially around the shortcut buttons towards the right. There is also a chunky distortion band by the DirecTV logo date and time.


My HR21 and HR24 both do this and both are still on the previous software (0x59e???) from March. It's not new to 0x5cd.


----------



## Dan B

I have the same thing in the banner & I'm on 0x59f.


----------



## JTAnderson

05CD arrived on an HR22 overnight and now I'm seeing the same HDMI handshake problem others have reported. This is going through a Yamaha RX-A3000. Switching the AVR to another input and then back usually cures it until the next channel change. Sometimes it takes a couple of tries. I've been unable to reproduce the problem with the HR22 connected directly to the TV.

05CD came to my HR20, that is connected to the same AVR, last week. I've not seen the problem on the HR20.


----------



## cypherx

I've seen the distorted banner on version 5c8 on HR24-200. With this new version it's the first time I've seen it on all 3 of my units (H21-100, H24-200, HR24-200).


----------



## Rtm

*720p or HDMI Handshake Issue*
I have Native set to Off in both situations.

Originally I had 1080i and 1080p only selected but I decided to select 720p as well.
So now I have 3 resolutions selected and the HDMI Handshake issue seems to go away can anyone else verify if this seems to work?


----------



## nsolot

HDMI Handshake - Not sure if what I am seeing is the same as others.

When I switch to SD channel or SD recorded program, the TV switches to 1440x240 for a moment, and then to 720x480. When I switch back, the TV displays 1920x1080I, bit for a moment it displays two compressed video images right & left. Yesterday I swapped in a new HDMI cable, and that made it better. The day before, it would get stuck on these distorted display resolutions, and then the solution was to turn the TV off & on again. It was just last night I realized they had rolled out new software. I have 0x5cd.

Up until a few days ago this setup worked just fine. What's a bit more odd is that I have 2 identical setup, same HR24-100 and same LCD HDTV and the other one does not have the issue.


----------



## JeffBowser

I'd be delighted to put up with a silly banner distortion if the effing DVR would respond to a remote command before one starts to wonder if it missed the button press altogether. It was comically maddening last night watching my wife spend 3 minutes trying to simply tune a channel. She actually gave up and pressed list instead to watch a recording. Oh boy, the delay there made another "comical" moment. 

I'm still at a March release, and I am getting ready to polish my bat so it flies through the air that much faster as I bring it down on these under-powered boxes.


----------



## Vin

JeffBowser said:


> I'm still at a March release, and I am getting ready to polish my bat so it flies through the air that much faster as I bring it down on these under-powered boxes.


March Madness? :lol:


----------



## srfrdan

well i hate to rain on the fact that the majority of these replys are negative and that i have some of those issues too buuutt this update has fixed something for me on my hr-700. the whole room service was not working for me since they ended the testing. now it is working again and well. i did not rip out the old stuff for the single wire stuff. when i got 3 free boxes i figured try it for the 3 bucks a month. i had extra internet connections.


----------



## JeffBowser

I've had DirecTV for more than a decade, this is the worst I've ever seen it. By far. I'm not one to normally complain a lot, except about their brain-dead front line script readers, but this is ridiculous.



Vin said:


> March Madness? :lol:


----------



## Rtm

It's made mt HR22s more responsive


----------



## cashion

cariera said:


> What the H-E-Double Hockey Sticks is going on here???
> 
> I'll just repost the issue I had with 0x5c9, because it's deja vu all over again with 0x5cd:
> 
> "My experience with 0x5c9 (and now 0x5cd):
> 
> JVC Projector connected through a Denon 3808CI, fed by a HR21/100. Legacy system (no SWM), BBCs on. As of 05/16/12 no problems changing the channels, however when I went to watch on 05/18/12, I would lose the picture (and sound) when changing channels it and wouldn't come back.
> 
> HDMI indicator would go disappear from the Denon display. I could get the picture back by switching inputs away from and back to the HR21.


I just received 0x5cd this morning and am also experiencing this issue going through a Denon 2809ci and HR22-100, everything else being similar.


----------



## rainydave

rainydave said:


> Indeed. I have two HR21s. The 100 is on 0x59e (2/8) and the 700 is on 0x5cb (5/5).
> 
> Hoping the new update will fix some stuttering issues with the 100 that started after the HD GUI. We shall see.


I have received the new update on both machines now.

The stuttering issues on the 100 were not evident last night. Hoping this problem is gone now. It was rather annoying.

Other than that..machines seem responsive with the new update.


----------



## lost4now

Last Thursday I had MRV installed and received a HR22-100, it tried to download data (I assume an update) and "hung up" meaning no picture, and center light rotating all night. I finally reset it and had issues throughout the day. My husband discovered the CCK power plug was loose and we thought maybe power interruption was causing the issue. No problems for the rest of the week, until this morning and it wouldn't come on at all, I tried doing a reset, no luck. Ended up unplugging it and it finally came on and a message come on requesting download data and seemed to 'hang up' again. 

So...my HR20-700 updated to 0x5cd 5/21, the HR22-100 is 0x59e from 5/18. Is the update causing these issues or is something wrong with the receiver? Could it be the CCK?


----------



## lparsons21

Well, the longer the 0x5CD is on my 3 HR24-500s, the less happy I am with it. When I got it, all was good. Plenty fast, no or little remote ignoring and I was happy. Now that I've had it since 5/5/2012, issues are starting to come up.

1. Speed is still very good - happy about that
2. Remote response/ignoring - unfortunately, this is starting again. Not quite as bad as with 0x59E, but bad.
3. Video/Audio glitches - not happy  Happening all to much from both live and recorded events on nearly any channel. But it isn't consistent which is also an irritant.


----------



## quik

Why the hell would the push this update out with the HDMI handshake bugs?? You know how annoying that is going to be to non tech folks? Nevermind the number of phone calls to tech support they are going to receive?

Seems pretty dumb.

{MOD EDIT}

I also have a Denon (AVR-1909). Now I can't even revert back to the NR


----------



## Vin

JeffBowser said:


> I've had DirecTV for more than a decade, this is the worst I've ever seen it. By far. I'm not one to normally complain a lot, except about their brain-dead front line script readers, but this is ridiculous.


I feel your pain....in addition to two excellent HR24s I have two HR22-100s and an HR21-100 that are...well, you know the story. I've been a D* customer since 1999 and keep telling myself the next firmware update will be 'the one' (delusional I guess)...currently on 0x59e.


----------



## Rtm

lparsons21 said:


> Well, the longer the 0x5CD is on my 3 HR24-500s, the less happy I am with it. When I got it, all was good. Plenty fast, no or little remote ignoring and I was happy. Now that I've had it since 5/5/2012, issues are starting to come up.
> 
> 1. Speed is still very good - happy about that
> 2. Remote response/ignoring - unfortunately, this is starting again. Not quite as bad as with 0x59E, but bad.
> 3. Video/Audio glitches - not happy  Happening all to much from both live and recorded events on nearly any channel. But it isn't consistent which is also an irritant.


HR24-100 05cd

1. Yes
2. Not having this issue using RF fixed it for me
3. Having this issue as well


----------



## cashion

quik said:


> Why the hell would the push this update out with the HDMI handshake bugs?? You know how annoying that is going to be to non tech folks? Nevermind the number of phone calls to tech support they are going to receive?
> 
> Seems pretty dumb.
> 
> {Mod Edit}
> 
> I also have a Denon (AVR-1909). Now I can't even revert back to the NR


You can actually still revert back to 0x059E at times (like right now), you just have to watch what is in the stream. Essentially every time I change the channel with 0x05CD, I lose video and have to cycle the input to get video back. That is completely unacceptable, and if I have to deal with it much longer, my patience will be gone.


----------



## lparsons21

cashion said:


> You can actually still revert back to 0x059E at times (like right now), you just have to watch what is in the stream. Essentially every time I change the channel with 0x05CD, I lose video and have to cycle the input to get video back. That is completely unacceptable, and if I have to deal with it much longer, my patience will be gone.


I've not been reading here real close, so I may have missed this.

Can you set Native Off and pick the max resolution your TV does and have the video hold?


----------



## hasan

lparsons21 said:


> I've not been reading here real close, so I may have missed this.
> 
> Can you set Native Off and pick the max resolution your TV does and have the video hold?


I don't know about this current firmware, but every other version I have used in the last 5 years allowed Native Off, then choosing your own resolution, and the sat box rescales its output to that resolution (specifically, I used 720p and 1080i) Both held for over a year, as long as Native is set to OFF.

The advantage of this, of course, is channel changing speed. The disadvantages have been discussed to death, so I won't repeat them.


----------



## lparsons21

Thanks Hasan, but I already know this version can do it, I was really just asking that if he did set it off and pick a resolution, would his problem go away.

My 3 HR24-500s are all set to Native On and all rez's except for 480i and seem to work just fine, with just a little slowdown on channel changes while HDMI makes its mind up. So I'm not seeing the problem he is.


----------



## rcliffor

HR24-100 with 0x5cd
Denon AVR 1911

The guide is slow compared to the past.

Occassionally when changing channels, or deleting recorded programs, I get a loss of signal message (no picture and no sound). To recover, I need to turn off the Denon and then back on. 

I am not positive that the problem started with the May 17 software upgrade, but I believe that is the case.


----------



## cashion

lparsons21 said:


> I've not been reading here real close, so I may have missed this.
> 
> Can you set Native Off and pick the max resolution your TV does and have the video hold?


I tried that in particular and it didn't work for me, though that does give me a thought. I disabled all resolutions except my default max 1080i and already had native off. Even with those settings, though, the DVR is sending a 720p signal if going by what the TV says. The next time my box updates again (probably early next morn), I'll have to try choosing only 720p instead of 1080i and compare results.


----------



## deedee6259

I also received the 0x5cd update for both of my receivers.
i have a hr-20-700 and a hr 21-100.
when i hit list for the first time after the update, directv said i was now authorized for whole home but when i checked settings it said i was not.
Both receivers are connected to my network via ethernet.
Did this happen to everybody?
What gives?


----------



## eileen22

HR20-700
Yamaha AVR RX-V671

Not having the HDMI handshake problems. Native on. Speed is much improved, and so far remote response is also greatly improved. Still not as fast as before the HD GUI, but much better. I am also seeing the video/audio glitches on both live and recorded TV. Picture goes black and sound goes off for 5-6 seconds, then comes back. Doesn't happen at same spot on recorded shows if I go back and play program again.


----------



## gregftlaud

Got updated to 05cd on tuesday. Have an HR20-700. Did anyone else's dvr restart on it's own overnite? I keep the round lights off so i know when there is an update or my receiver restarts and the round ring was on when i got up this morning.


----------



## Burt

gregftlaud said:


> Got updated to 05cd on tuesday. Have an HR20-700. Did anyone else's dvr restart on it's own overnite? I keep the round lights off so i know when there is an update or my receiver restarts and the round ring was on when i got up this morning.


I got the round ring, too. I was hoping it would signal a replacement for 0x5cd. No joy. I had 0x5cd last night. I have 0x5cd this morning. This is one horrible "upgrade."

I have three TVs set up. All of them have 0x5cd. The hardware is:

Vizio XVT323SV + HR20
Vizio XVT355SV + HR22
Vizio M420SR + HR23

All three sets have identical problems with the 0x5cd "upgrade."

The DVRs report that the output is 1080i, the TVs report they are receiving 720p.
There are frequent losses of picture and sound when changing channels, more frequent when the channels have different resolutions.
The loss of picture and sound requires a cold reboot to fix.

The Vizio XVT355SV + HR22 setup has picture and sound running through a Denon 3312ci AVR. This "upgrade" has trashed the Denon GUI and the volume bar no longer shows on the screen.

It's not a total loss. The DVRs are much more responsive to the remote.

I don't know if the tradeoff is worth it. The "upgrade" feels like alpha-level software. This thread makes it clear that I am not alone. The problems are widespread.

Hope they fix it soon. This is intolerable.

Burt


----------



## gregftlaud

Hmm i wonder what the restart was about then


----------



## hiker

gregftlaud said:


> Hmm i wonder what the restart was about then


My guess is that is was some small patch without a version update. Seems to have fixed some of the receiver initiated restart problems I was having. After last night's restarts on all 8 HR20s no restarts yet today. One HR20 was restarting on its own or locking up about 5 times daily. Others restarted 1-2 times. Hopefully things will improve.


----------



## JTAnderson

I know this will come as no great surprise, but I was able to downgrade my HR22 from 05CD to 059E and the HDMI handshake issues went away. (Maybe "downgrade" is not the right word.)


----------



## Scott Kocourek

JTAnderson said:


> I know this will come as no great surprise, but I was able to downgrade my HR22 from 05CD to 059E and the HDMI handshake issues went away. (Maybe "downgrade" is not the right word.)


Just realize you are on borrowed time, eventually the newest NR will be the only one available. If enough people post of their issues there is a more likely that a fix will come sooner.


----------



## Ensign Eddie

I am experiencing an HDMI problem with 0x5CD that is completely repeatable (at least on my equipment) so I thought I would throw it into the mix.

When switching from an HD channel to an SD channel, I lose audio and video (like some of the others in this thread). If I wait a little bit, I do get audio, but I have not had video ever return with intervention. To get video back, switching inputs doesn't help. It requires either cycling power on the DTV box, cycling power on my Onkyo receiver, or changing back to an HD channel from the remote (which really doesn't help if you are trying to watch the SD channel).

Of course, I probably wouldn't have noticed this if DTV was carrying NASATV in HD, but that's another complaint...


----------



## hearth

lparsons21 said:


> I've not been reading here real close, so I may have missed this.
> 
> Can you set Native Off and pick the max resolution your TV does and have the video hold?


I am able to work around the problem by setting Native to ON and setting my only resolution to 1080p. It makes the guide look worse, but there are no dropouts as I change channels!

Hope this helps anyone else with the same problem...

Don


----------



## Ensign Eddie

hearth said:


> I am able to work around the problem by setting Native to ON and setting my only resolution to 1080p. It makes the guide look worse, but there are no dropouts as I change channels!
> 
> Hope this helps anyone else with the same problem...
> 
> Don


Thanks, Don.

I removed just 480i and 480p from the list of resolutions and it works great! In fact, when I go to NASA TV the UI stays in 1080 (instead of switching to the SD UI) and looks so much better. And switching between SD and HD channels actually seems quicker as well.

Are there any potential "gotchas" with blocking the 480 resolutions? This box will never be hooked up to anything but HD.


----------



## joed32

Ensign Eddie said:


> Thanks, Don.
> 
> I removed just 480i and 480p from the list of resolutions and it works great! In fact, when I go to NASA TV the UI stays in 1080 (instead of switching to the SD UI) and looks so much better. And switching between SD and HD channels actually seems quicker as well.
> 
> Are there any potential "gotchas" with blocking the 480 resolutions? This box will never be hooked up to anything but HD.


I believe that most people run it that way.


----------



## bwaldron

Ensign Eddie said:


> Are there any potential "gotchas" with blocking the 480 resolutions? This box will never be hooked up to anything but HD.


No "gotchas" that I'm aware of. Some folks prefer that SD is sent "as is" to their TV so that its potentially better hardware for scaling (and perhaps de-interlacing) can be used. Given the dismal PQ of the SD channels as provided by DirecTV, this may well be trying to put lipstick on a pig.


----------



## jdspencer

After reviewing this thread again, I'm kinda glad I don't have 5cd on my HR23 (59f) and HR24 (59e).

I can wait until these concerns are "fixed".


----------



## JTAnderson

Scott Kocourek said:


> Just realize you are on borrowed time, eventually the newest NR will be the only one available. If enough people post of their issues there is a more likely that a fix will come sooner.


Borrowed time, indeed. It reverted to 05CD overnight. But at least I now have more evidence the problem is caused by 05CD.

And, don't just post here. Call DIRECTV and report the problem. I just called and they are still in "we don't have anyone else reporting this" mode on this one.


----------



## integra

0x5cd crashed my Hr21-100 just kept getting searching for satellite 771 finally working at the moment, see for how long after unplugging it for 24 hours.


----------



## Burt

JTAnderson said:


> Borrowed time, indeed. It reverted to 05CD overnight. But at least I now have more evidence the problem is caused by 05CD.
> 
> And, don't just post here. Call DIRECTV and report the problem. I just called and they are still in "we don't have anyone else reporting this" mode on this one.


I just called and got the same story. "No one else is reporting this problem." Right now I'm sitting on hold waiting to connect to a supervisor.

Well, the same CSR just came back on the line. She had me go through a few gymnastics with the Res button on the DVR. I humored her to keep the good will. Nothing worked.

I gave her the URL for this thread and she said she forwarded it to Engineering. I hope she did.

I suggest everyone who calls give them the URL for this thread. Maybe they will eventually think someone has reported problems.

Burt


----------



## cashion

cashion said:


> I tried that in particular and it didn't work for me, though that does give me a thought. I disabled all resolutions except my default max 1080i and already had native off. Even with those settings, though, the DVR is sending a 720p signal if going by what the TV says. The next time my box updates again (probably early next morn), I'll have to try choosing only 720p instead of 1080i and compare results.


I found I can lock everything down to 720p and it at least gets me around the issue for now.


----------



## JTAnderson

cashion said:


> I found I can lock everything down to 720p and it at least gets me around the issue for now.


My experience is that it is not fool-proof, but it helps a lot.


----------



## underlord2

HR24-500: 059E software (still) sorry for the extra post!  just a tad angry

while watching tv, channels near SyFy and History will freeze if you are recording on them, resulting in Blank Recordings (again). resetting resolves this only for a couple hours now (double reset) also did nvram reset.

Hopefully the tech is coming out thursday to fix this 

_( see http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3018164#post3018164 )_


----------



## stlmike

This 720P bug has been around for a while and is a reason I have been unable/unwilling to participate in the CE program of late. I was so sad to see this new national version of software get distributed with a giant bug like this. 

My set-up: HR20-700 --> HDMI Matrix Switch --> Pioneer AVR --> Epson Projector.
The problem: When watching any content (recorded or live) once I exit FF, REW, jump back, or jump fwd 30 secs, the projector will lose sync, then have to go through the HDMI sync routine again. This takes 10 seconds or so and is supremely annoying. In a typical situation, I will FF3 until the commercial break ends, press pause to keep my place during resync, the screen will blank, then the Proj briefly says "no input", then the sync lines will flash, then the picture returns and I press play to resume playback. I have never had an issue with my set-up before that has been in place for years, and it has only started happening with this version of the software. 

Are there any settings that will prevent this resync? After reading through the above posts, I don't know if anything is foolproof at this point. I have a 1080P projector so I would prefer to select 1080i if I need to pic one resolution, but will deal with 720P is it fixes the problem.


----------



## nsolot

Here's a short video of the odd handshake I am getting with 0x5cd






I start with 202 CNN HD, and then switch to CNN SD, where my TV flashes 1440x240 for a moment, and then reverts to 720x480. When I switch back to 202 HD, I get the double image for a moment.

Anyone else see similar?


----------



## AZ_Engineer

I have a Sharp LC42D64U that supports HDCP and it's been working flawlessly with an HR22 for at least 3 years. I received the 0x5cd update on 5/17 and I now have 100% repeatable HDMI handshake issues. I get audio but no video. I tried setting the HR22 settings for video to a single TV resolution per advice from a post above and it doesnt' work for me. It also results in off behavior. When I told it my TV could only accept 1080i, HR22 seemed to still be outputting 720p or at least according to the Sharp TV it was and then it would switch to 1080i.. I also tried setting to 720p output only and the TV would saw 720p and 1080i.

If I unplug and plug in the HDMI cable a few times the picture will come back. If I change channels, or use skip, the video drops. I then unplug and plug in the HDMI several times again and get video. I have tried known good cables and known good inputs on the TV too. It's the box, and most likely the new SW.

I have another HR22 with the same new SW hooked up to a Sony TV with no issues. I also upgraded the firmware on the Sharp TV last night but that did not help.

There is definitely a TV brand sensitivity.


----------



## servicestop

AZ_Engineer said:


> I have a Sharp LC42D64U that supports HDCP and it's been working flawlessly with an HR22 for at least 3 years. I received the 0x5cd update on 5/17 and I now have 100% repeatable HDMI handshake issues. I get audio but no video. I tried setting the HR22 settings for video to a single TV resolution per advice from a post above and it doesnt' work for me. It also results in off behavior. When I told it my TV could only accept 1080i, HR22 seemed to still be outputting 720p or at least according to the Sharp TV it was and then it would switch to 1080i.. I also tried setting to 720p output only and the TV would saw 720p and 1080i.
> 
> If I unplug and plug in the HDMI cable a few times the picture will come back. If I change channels, or use skip, the video drops. I then unplug and plug in the HDMI several times again and get video. I have tried known good cables and known good inputs on the TV too. It's the box, and most likely the new SW.
> 
> I have another HR22 with the same new SW hooked up to a Sony TV with no issues. I also upgraded the firmware on the Sharp TV last night but that did not help.
> 
> There is definitely a TV brand sensitivity.


Pretty much my exact situation, I also have a Sharp and an HR-22 which are connected via HDMI through a SONY DH-810 receiver. Issue started after the download with audio only. Contacted Directv before reading about this issue and they sent a new receiver.

After installing the receiver on Friday it worked perfectly. Yesterday morning it downloaded the 0x5cd software and BOOM, started having the same issue afterwards. I placed another call with Directv this morning and was told a supervisor would be calling me back (nothing yet).

Been with DTV for over ten years now and this is the absolute worst experience I've had during that time. I'm really confused as to how this release was pushed out if so many people are having issues. Hell, it even caused me to register on this site and post.

Thanks to everyone who has also written - I spent days swapping HDMI cables, tearing apart my setup, etc. before finally figuring out it wasn't MY issue.


----------



## jtbell

In the past week or so, I have had significant video problems with my hdr-22. Getting flashes of red for split seconds. I replaced the HDMI and reset the box, with limited success. All other video sources work fine. 

This thread gives me something to investigate at least. I was going to call and ask for a new receiver, but it looks like that may not be the fix. Anyone else having video issues at 1080i and 1080p?


----------



## JeffBowser

Sheesh. Dead slow response is starting to look good to me after reading page 3 of this thread.


----------



## JTAnderson

AZ_Engineer said:


> There is definitely a TV brand sensitivity.


Whatever the root cause is, it is pretty subtle. I have an HR20 hooked to the same TV through the same AVR as the HR22. The HR20 got 05CD a week before the HR22 did and I've seen no problems with it.


----------



## EverSharp

jtbell said:


> This thread gives me something to investigate at least. I was going to call and ask for a new receiver, but it looks like that may not be the fix. Anyone else having video issues at 1080i and 1080p?


Ever since I got OX5CD, I've had resolution problems with both HR21 (connected through a Pioneer receiver) and two H21s (connected through Sony receivers).

On the HR21, every change of channels would drop the resolution from 1080i to 720p. To get 1080i back, I have to cycle through inputs on the Pioneer receiver.

On the H21s, the problem is strangely just the opposite. These problems with OX5CD are clearly related to a HDMI handshaking bug, and could explain why the nature of the problem is different with different receivers.


----------



## Thwarter

Don't count the Sony TV's among the unaffected.

My HR22 is connected to a Yamaha RX-A3000 via high-speed 3D HDMI cable, and the Yamaha output is connected to my Sony 55HX800 HDTV via high-speed 3d 3D HDMI cable.

Ever since the 05cd update, my Sony TV will lose signal almost any time I change channels on the HR22. Since this is the only active input I use on the TV (don't have cable or antenna) I have to power off the TV and back on. And trying to set the HR22 to just 1080P doesn't seem to help much. 

This setup has been working fine for over a year with no problems other than the usual HR22/DTV headaches. It still works fine with my PS3 (also connected to the Yamaha via HDMI like the HR22) but now it chokes when watching DirecTV. 

Just when I thought a DTV update couldn't be worse than the HD Guide update... they go the extra mile and make the receivers simply not work now, rather than just being slow or unresponsive. :nono2:


----------



## Carl Spock

I received the new software on my HR20-700 last week and on my HR23 this morning. I have not experienced any of the problems people are posting here. Instead, my operation is much faster and smoother. I couldn't be more pleased. For what it's worth, I'm using a Yamaha receiver into a Panasonic plasma on the HR23 and either a LG or a Viewsonic TV on the HR20.

The best thing was I happened to be up at 2:45 AM when the software came down the pike for my HR23. I was watching a repeat of the Spurs/Thunder game on TNT. The DVR asked me if I wanted the new software and I punched in Yes. After the download, I knew the guide cache had been cleared and the DVR might be slow. I had to try it anyway. For TNT, the guide didn't say "NBA Playoff" or anything like that. Instead, it said, "Upcoming - Law & Order". While within a few minutes the guide was back to saying I was watching an NBA game, is what I first saw the default position for a guide entry on TNT? I mean, for TNT, when is "Upcoming - Law & Order" not a true statement?


----------



## AZ_Engineer

I called tech support today to make sure they have it in their system. Got lucky and got a competent tech. She research and found 3 documented issues with the new SW release but not this one. She escalated to the engineering team through a reporting system and took detailed notes on the problem. She also said they would be getting back to me within a couple of days on the status. Seemed truely sincere and honest and she seemed to really want to know and she said that she was pretty sure I would be just the first reporting this issue.


----------



## billgrayny

I received the update on my HR20-700 some time ago, but it still has not hit my H21-200.

Anybody else waiting for it on H21?

I see one report from early on of it hitting an H21 in Iowa but nothing here on east coast...

FWIW, performance on my HR20 is fine, but I had no issues before this update.


----------



## rakstr

I just got this release pushed last night and now I've got check alignment errors when I run a system test on my HR21-700's. Anyone else seeing this? Reception and channels seem AOK.


----------



## Carl Spock

What are your signal strengths? If they are marginal, you might have fine reception but an alignment error notice. I had this situation last year.

This actually is good news. DirecTV will send somebody out at not charge once a year to realign your dish if you have documented alignment issues. They did mine, peaking the numbers to give me better reception, especially during storms.


----------



## Nighthawk68

Well I wish I had looked for this thread before tearing everything apart. I am having the HDMI channel change issue also. Changing the input on my Denon AVR-2809 and then back gets me audio and video back.
I even swaped devices, my Directv input with DVD/SACD/iPod input to see if maybe I had a bad input on my Denon, but that didn't help. Changed out HDMI cables, nope that didn't work either.

I got the 0x5cd software at 04:31 this morning. HR22-100 receiver.

I am also showing 720P on my Sony 52NX800 on all 1080i channels, Native On (no change with native off)

Sometimes I noticed the audio return after 20ish seconds, but not always. Tried going from a 1080i channel to a 720p channel, and it worked normally 3 times in a row, then no audio/video on 4th try. Also, this trick worked sometimes when going to an SD channel, but not everytime.

Next, I might try moving the HR21-200 to the Denon/Sony and see if it acts normally, still have older software 0x59e on that one. 

Ed


----------



## Bitgod

This update made my DVR useable again. Since the previous update, I would sometimes have to wait a full minute, if not more, to go through items in my recorded list. Guides were fine. Ever since this update, going through the playlist is fine. I'm finding some hiccups in the guide though, like if I'm scrolling through pages, there are certain spots where it will pause for at least 15 seconds before it goes again.


----------



## jcwest

billgrayny said:


> I received the update on my HR20-700 some time ago, but it still has not hit my H21-200.
> 
> Anybody else waiting for it on H21?
> 
> I see one report from early on of it hitting an H21 in Iowa but nothing here on east coast...
> 
> FWIW, performance on my HR20 is fine, but I had no issues before this update.


Strange sequence of downloads.
I got the H21-100 way back when then finally my HR20-700, HR21-100 but the HR21-200 is still on the Feb. release.

J C


----------



## BlackCoffee

I got the 0x5cd update last night on 2 of my three receivers and the HDMI handshake problem is causing my main setup to fail on resolution changes. I have a Yamaha RX-A3000 receiver that will up-convert all output to the monitor to 1080p. Worked good for two years until this update. I first noticed that the the overlay graphics where not be displayed correctly. The receiver would incorrectly identify the HDMI resolution and display graphics at the wrong resolution. Additionally, sometimes it would get so out of sync, it would not display at all. Power on and power off of the receiver would correct the problem. The sync problem appears to be isolated to initial signal identification on changing channels. Once the station resolution is established by the DirecTV receiver, it works fine. I switched out a non-DVR receiver that did not get the update and it works fine.

DIRECTV customer since 1997.


----------



## StephenT

Got the update on one of my three receivers the other night (HR22-100). It's set to always output 1080i, and it is not switching. However, when all the equipment is powered on everything is great with the first channel displayed. When I make a channel change there's a blink for a new handshake where I keep audio and video at the right resolution, but my Denon receiver loses the ability to overlay its menus and volume control. Now that's weird.

All subsequent channel changes do not re-handshake, but the Denon menus are lost until the receiver input is cycled. Then it starts over again with the first channel change screwing things up.


----------



## damondlt

Got my update early this morning. 
I see no difference from 59e


----------



## ARKDTVfan

The update fixed my slow playlist
No issues that I've seen


----------



## BlackCoffee

With all the posts and a call to tech support last night, this is clearly a software update initiated problem. I know the handshake is incorrect because I can display the signal information on my Yamaha receiver when the graphics are squashed. When the handshake fails, it appears the receiver believes it is getting a 480p signal. When I can call up distorted graphics, the common factor the receiver believing it is only getting 480p no matter what the signal resolution.

Hopefully they will push a software update in the promised 72 hours to fix the problem.

After reviewing the threads, a lot of people are going through diagnostics by changing HDMI cables and airing opinions on various receiver firmware. Since it always worked fine up until yesterday, and it still works fine with my non-DVR receiver that didn't get the update, I put this problem squarely on the shoulders of the DIRECTV software engineers. They need to fix the software update and restore HDMI handshake protocol.

When this is fixed, I am going to call them back and convince them to send me the new receiver that is currently only available to new customers.

DIRECTV customer since 1997.


----------



## underlord2

DirecTV came out today and all they did was to do a "reinstall" of the satellite software (like it was a new receiver, it resetted itself and deleted the guide data) and give us a new remote. (my problem was blank recordings and it would freeze while switching from a non-recorded channel to a recorded one)

I feel like I was insulted.. as the tech blamed the remote! (at least he gave me his home phone in case we have problems, he "couldn't find any problems with my system, sat signals were great")

Also, for some odd reason after the reset my screen is a bit brighter..  I can now see the progress bar better on the bottom with TV shows, i wond why that would happen??

_Anyways don't mind me, im still on the "e" software, i was just posting my progress if people were interested._


----------



## jacinkcmo

Got both 45CD on my H21-200 and O5CD on my HR23-700 this morning. The one plus I've notcied so far is that they've returned the prev channel function while in the guide.


----------



## skyboysea

BlackCoffee said:


> Hopefully they will push a software update in the promised 72 hours to fix the problem.


I don't know who told you that but you have a better chance to win the lottery than getting that update. They have known about the resolution bug for a while and sent out 3 software updates without fixing it.


----------



## Colonel Badger

Got the update over night.

Switched on the receiver this morning to be told Whole Home DVR was now enabled, when I don't actually have it. It then proceeded to ask me to name the location of the receiver. Started to enter name when the UI completely disappeared and through me to live tv. Then went to my playlist and started getting a REALLY annoying warning box popping up about Loss of Network connection. Seems to popup every 5 seconds and there's nothing I can do about it. Not happy !

I know my receiver for some bizarre reason lost network connection a few weeks back and haven't had a chance to work out why. But this damn popup is a terrible idea.


----------



## phodg

My HR23 gets a weird flash (maybe the bottom half of the screen) about once a minute or so on recorded shows after receiving the latest update. Live TV is fine.


----------



## toadleyb

:soapbox:
Add me to the list of handshake problems. Got the update night before last. Got up at 6 am to watch the morning news before work. Fired up my Denon AVR 789 and my Samsung TV. The first thing I always do is hold down the exit button to switch to HD (I have an SD tv in my bedroom running off the same box). As soon as it switched to HD lost connection.

Thank God for this forum. This was the first place I came to and sure enough it was caused by the upgrade. Last night I was watching TV and every time you change channels it loses synch. I have to then switch inputs on the receiver and switch back and the picture returns. However it shows that it is at 1080 but the TV is picking it up as 720.

I can't believe a company as big as Directv is this ignorant that they would allow a software update that causes this many problems. Imagine all the non - techies in the world that must be calling D like crazy right now and D giving them the same old line that this is the first time we have heard of this.

Unbelievable!


----------



## JerryMeeker

I got the 0x5cd update on my HR21-700 last night, and I now have what I believe is being referred to as the "Resolution Bug". For users who have Denon AVR's, this bug is a real pain. When the channel is being sidplayed as 1080i, I can't get the volume control overlay to appear. When I open the Denon GUI menu, which is supposed to be superimposed on the live DTV programming in the background, the screen goes blank and the menu appears as 1080p. When I close the menu, the DTV station now displays 720p, and the volume control overlay now appears. I can select channel up or down, and the new station appears in 1080i, and the volume overlay disappears again. Really bizarre behavior.

My two HR24-500's still are running 0x5cb, and are not exhibiting this issue.

Can someone point me to a more detailed discussion of this "resolution bug"?

Edit: Starting to see reports in the Denon threads over on AVSforum.com about this bug as well.


----------



## Chip Moody

My Sharp 46" is also having HDMI issues after my HR21Pro got the 5CD update this morning. 

- Chip


----------



## Sea bass

HR24-500 received the 5cd update this am. Full Guide data for 13 days in there, posters...not yet.


----------



## FilmMixer

My updated HR22 now outputs 720p (which is unchecked as a supported resolution) when I turn on my CEC sound bar, with the box still saying it's at 1080i.... 

Then about 5-10 minutes in, upon a trick play, it snaps back to 1080i all by itself..


----------



## Dan B

I got the update on my HR21-700 and now I also have the issue where my Denon GUI is blacking out the screen. Also seeing green flashes when changing channels, which must indicate something is not right with the HDMI.


----------



## penguin44

Yup same here with my LG system. Hdmi handshake issues galore. Why was this released again? Hr 21-700


----------



## pappasbike

Sea bass said:


> HR24-500 received the 5cd update this am. Full Guide data for 13 days in there, posters...not yet.


One day later and still no info on Cast and Crew filling in on shows and movies. Names are there but no other info or pictures. I know the guide data takes a while to fill in completely but I don't remember a prior update where this info was not there 24 hours later. And I'm not talking about guide info for 13 or 14 days from now, I mean today's guide data. Is this normal?


----------



## retired flyer

I called customer service Thursday afternoon about the handshake issues we're having and read them some of the comments on this thread. They said they're working on a "fix" and it should be out to us "in a couple of days".


----------



## JerryMeeker

retired flyer said:


> I called customer service Thursday afternoon about the handshake issues we're having and read them some of the comments on this thread. They said they're working on a "fix" and it should be out to us "in a couple of days".


Well, it is encouraging that DTV is acknowledging this problem. It's not always the case. While my HR21-700 has received the flawed update and is exhibiting the issues with my Denon AVR, I'm crossing my fingers that the fix is issued before my two HR24-500's receive the update.

Silly question: if DTV is aware that 05xcd is flawed, why don't they simply stop the updates until they have a fix?


----------



## Carl Spock

JerryMeeker said:


> Silly question: if DTV is aware that 05xcd is flawed, why don't they simply stop the updates until they have a fix?


Can you imagine how long we'd be waiting if what we were waiting for was perfect software from DirecTV? :nono2:


----------



## skyboysea

JerryMeeker said:


> Silly question: if DTV is aware that 05xcd is flawed, why don't they simply stop the updates until they have a fix?


Probably for the same reason they didn't stop the previous flawed releases: because they have no clue of what they are doing.


----------



## Carl Spock

Ask any software designer. At some point you lock down the software and release what you've got. It's a balancing act between eliminating bugs and hitting release dates. You can keep working on the software, perfecting it, and what you end up with in the THR22, a product that was released two years too late.

This is not to forgive DirecTV for missing these compatibility issues but I'm sure they weighed getting every last compatibility issue tested and fixed versus releasing software that works for the vast majority of the customers out there.

Yesterday I made a list of the people in this thread that had problems with the new software. There were 15-20 of them, depending on how you counted the issues. That's no good, especially for those folks, but if you compare that to the number of people on DBSTalk who use a DirecTV HD DVR, it's also not too bad.


----------



## BlueMonk

phodg said:


> My HR23 gets a weird flash (maybe the bottom half of the screen) about once a minute or so on recorded shows after receiving the latest update. Live TV is fine.


I am having the same issue. Thought it was my Yamaha receiver until I checked this thread.


----------



## JerryMeeker

skyboysea said:


> Probably for the same reason they didn't stop the previous flawed releases: because they have no clue of what they are doing.


Like I said, it was a silly question.



Carl Spock said:


> Yesterday I made a list of the people in this thread that had problems with the new software. There were 15-20 of them, depending on how you counted the issues. That's no good, especially for those folks, but if you compare that to the number of people on DBSTalk who use a DirecTV HD DVR, it's also not too bad.


Given the number of people who never bother posting once they see that others are aware of an issue, and the number of people who don't visit this site, the actual number of DTV users affected is likely much larger.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

OK, nobody here has the slighest clue how DIRECTV is setup to code and implement their firmware. 

Nobody here has the slighest clue what DIRECTV's capabilities and skill levels are.

Nobody here should pretend they have the slighest clue how to do it better.

Lets get back to the topic of the 0x05CD/0x45CD firmware. If you want to discuss something else start a thread but don't do it here.

:backtotop

Mike


----------



## volkl

Hmmm. I would like to point out that I am not having the same hdmi handshake problems with 5CD that many are reporting. I use hdmi straight to the tv and 5.1 coaxial connector direct to the AVR. The HD UI is nice, but it seems to have slowed the machines down, at least on my HR20-100, and I do experience video stutter more often, but the stuttering and sound drops have been around a long long time.

Those of us who have been around for a while have come a long way with our receivers and their software. It seems, from my clueless experience, that the software has taken several steps backwards recently. I would be most pleased if those clued in would acknowledge (right) and fix these problems ASAP. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## BlackCoffee

Mike Bertelson said:


> OK, nobody here has the slighest clue how DIRECTV is setup to code and implement their firmware.
> 
> Nobody here has the slighest clue what DIRECTV's capabilities and skill levels are.
> 
> Nobody here should pretend they have the slighest clue how to do it better.
> 
> Lets get back to the topic of the 0x05CD/0x45CD firmware. If you want to discuss something else start a thread but don't do it here.
> 
> :backtotop
> 
> Mike


OK, I don't know where this is coming from, but to get back on topic.

I hope you aren't speaking for DIRECTV, because this software release is unacceptable. In the real world, I would demand a roll back to the previous version that worked. Having to power-off and power-on my $2000 A/V receiver everytime I change stations is unacceptable.

Having risen to the top of my profession as a systems engineer of more than 30 years, I don't care about the details of how DIRECTV produces software. All I care about is the failed result. As a customer since 1997, I have kept this company on the map through battles with network TV and several technology changes.

If the topic of this forum is the poor implementation of 0x5cd, then that is what I care about. It needs to be fixed quickly.


----------



## JeffBowser

Well, I got 5cd two nights ago on my two DVRs. So far I have had no handshaking issues (one direct to TV, and one through a Sony AV receiver, native on, all resolutions checked) and the command response is adequate. However, I thought the same when the first HD firmware came out, so I'll post back in a couple weeks and post if it has stayed good this time, or reverts as it has always in the past.


----------



## BlackCoffee

JeffBowser said:


> Well, I got 5cd two nights ago on my two DVRs. So far I have had no handshaking issues (one direct to TV, and one through a Sony AV receiver, native on, all resolutions checked) and the command response is adequate. However, I thought the same when the first HD firmware came out, so I'll post back in a couple weeks and post if it has stayed good this time, or reverts as it has always in the past.


You may be in luck. The DVR in the kids room works with the Sony Bravia TV. Most of the complaints appear to be coming from people with Denon and Yamaha receivers and Sharp TVs.

I used Sony ES equipment in the past, but got tired of their poor reliability. Primarily from cheap components. When you spend on average $1500-2500 a receiver, you expect components that last 10s of years not 3 or 4. That is why I switched. My old Carver amps lasted 20 years.

Anyhow, Sony appears less susceptible to the handshake problem than other equipment.


----------



## JeffBowser

I've had no problems with Sony equipment. I have one in a backroom that is 25 years old. It was only replaced because it had no HDMI. My current one is 5 years old, going fine.

Anyways, 2 days isn't enough time to assess the firmware. Almost all firmware upgrades have worked great for me initially.



BlackCoffee said:


> You may be in luck. The DVR in the kids room works with the Sony Bravia TV. Most of the complaints appear to be coming from people with Denon and Yamaha receivers and Sharp TVs.
> 
> I used Sony ES equipment in the past, but got tired of their poor reliability. Primarily from cheap components. When you spend on average $1500-2500 a receiver, you expect components that last 10s of years not 3 or 4. That is why I switched. My old Carver amps lasted 20 years.
> 
> Anyhow, Sony appears less susceptible to the handshake problem than other equipment.


----------



## makaiguy

FWIW --

0x5cd, received 5/22.

My main TV is an old Toshiba "HD-ready" CRT capable of displaying only 540p or 1080i. It scales everything else to one or the other of these. Consequently I just have 1080i enabled in my HR-20/700 setup, with native off. I feed the signal via component through an Onkyo receiver which is old enough to have component but not HDMI connections. As there is no HDMI involved there at all, I have no handshaking issues.

But I do have a simultaneous HDMI run into the guest bedroom on the other side of the wall, feeding a Sanyo 720p set, which takes the 1080i output from the HR-20 and converts it to 720p. This is seldom used, but as a result of this thread I went in and played around with it today. I did not find any evident handshaking problems.


----------



## Carl Spock

BlackCoffee, until there is a fix, have you tried having your DVR do the upconverting in your system? That should give you a constant 1080i output and avoid the reinitialization of the handshake every time you change channels.

I understand why you do it the way you do. If I had your receiver, I'd be inclined to let it do the upconverting, too. But practicality rules and having to cycle the receiver every time you change channels is for the birds.


----------



## mclemens68

Just adding to the list of those that are having HDMI handshake issues with the latest release (HR21). I got it the other night and have to change HDMI inputs on my Denon receiver after every channel change to get the picture back. Tried every possible setting on the DVR and nothing helped. For now I've connected the HDMI output of the my HR21 directly to my Samsung LCD until they sort this out.


----------



## retired flyer

Carl Spock said:


> BlackCoffee, until there is a fix, have you tried having your DVR do the upconverting in your system? That should give you a constant 1080i output and avoid the reinitialization of the handshake every time you change channels.
> 
> I understand why you do it the way you do. If I had your receiver, I'd be inclined to let it do the upconverting, too. But practicality rules and having to cycle the receiver every time you change channels is for the birds.


I tried this and it doesn't solve the handshake problem.


----------



## BlackCoffee

Carl Spock said:


> BlackCoffee, until there is a fix, have you tried having your DVR do the upconverting in your system? That should give you a constant 1080i output and avoid the reinitialization of the handshake every time you change channels.
> 
> I understand why you do it the way you do. If I had your receiver, I'd be inclined to let it do the upconverting, too. But practicality rules and having to cycle the receiver every time you change channels is for the birds.


Thanks, but I tried that and it doesn't appear that the DVR is pushing out 1080i. The handshake works when the signal is stable, but it appears initializing the handshake is where the problem lies. All I can postulate is that the DIRECTV receiver is attempting to walk up the resolution and the timing is not in sync with the picture. All the overlay graphics problems come not from a failure of the encryption, but an incorrect identification of the signal resolution. The receiver always fails by thinking the resolution is 480P. However the signal can be as good as 1080p.


----------



## Thwarter

Fed up with the handshake issues experienced with my HR22 going through my Yamaha RX-A3000 to my Sony 55HX800 TV (which worked fine up until the 05cd update), I changed the HR22 connections and now have a direct HDMI connection to the TV, and optical connection to the AV receiver.

So far the TV isn't losing synch, but I'm only going between a couple channels (have double-play on for a couple games on tonight.) So far it seems to work, but it's not my optimal setup... will update as I learn more.

Not happy I had to change my setup, but at least I stand a slimmer chance my head exploding while cycling the TV each time I change the channel. :nono2:


----------



## Thwarter

And to Carl's suggestion that we set the DVR to only 1080i output, I tried that... and I think there may be a bug there too. First, it still had the sync problems even though I was only going between stations that had the same res plus the DVR was set to output 1080p only.

I had all my resolutions UNchecked except 1080P on the HR22, but then if I pressed the res button on the remote, the HR22 would show 480p, or another non-1080 res... (my TV still saw it as 1080P as the Yamaha was upscaling.) 

Seems like the HR22 doesn't change the output if you disable that resolution, and then you can't cycle out of it unless that resolution's button is checked. 

Kind of maddening, and I haven't gone through the hassle yet to try to repeat it. I'm kind of in a 'make the best of a cruddy situation' mode right now and hoping DTV will eventually get this sorted with a stable release.


----------



## BlackCoffee

Thwarter said:


> And to Carl's suggestion that we set the DVR to only 1080i output, I tried that... and I think there may be a bug there too. First, it still had the sync problems even though I was only going between stations that had the same res plus the DVR was set to output 1080p only.
> 
> I had all my resolutions UNchecked except 1080P on the HR22, but then if I pressed the res button on the remote, the HR22 would show 480p, or another non-1080 res... (my TV still saw it as 1080P as the Yamaha was upscaling.)
> 
> Seems like the HR22 doesn't change the output if you disable that resolution, and then you can't cycle out of it unless that resolution's button is checked.
> 
> Kind of maddening, and I haven't gone through the hassle yet to try to repeat it. I'm kind of in a 'make the best of a cruddy situation' mode right now and hoping DTV will eventually get this sorted with a stable release.


I have a similar setup with the DVR running into the RX-A3000, but a Sharp 70' Monitor. I also tried unchecking all resolutions except for 1080i and 1080p and the box does not up convert.

I also think from my diagnostics, that when handshake fails, the up-convert to 1080p in the Yamaha fails and it does a pass through on the signal. When the Yamaha can correctly identify the signal, it will up convert, and the graphics overlays are correct. Sometimes I get a picture to the Sharp monitor, but the graphics overlays are not correct. When this occurs I check the input to the Sharp and it is not 1080p(usually it is 720p on the HD channels). If the graphics are readable but squashed and off center, I check to see what the receiver thinks and it always thinks it is getting a 480p signal to up convert. To I think the receiver is incorrectly displaying the graphics because the signal is pass through, not up converted.:nono2:


----------



## BlackCoffee

To DIRECTV monitoring this thread.

Since I am an engineer, I don't absolutely hate this game of software beta testing. However, I have a wife, two teenage girls, and a nine year old. They do not think it is fun calling me every time they change channels. At some point, you will force me to cancel my service because they will move out, get Dish network, and I will be paying alimony and child support.

For non-techies this is a nightmare....


----------



## JTAnderson

Have any of the Yamaha Aventage owners here tried turning off the video processing in the AVR to see if that had any effect on the problem? 

I'd try it, but I'm too lazy to unplug the component video cables that I'm currently using to avoid the problem.


----------



## sigma1914

BlackCoffee said:


> To DIRECTV monitoring this thread.
> 
> Since I am an engineer, I don't absolutely hate this game of software beta testing. However, I have a wife, two teenage girls, and a nine year old. They do not think it is fun calling me every time they change channels. At some point, you will force me to cancel my service because they will move out, get Dish network, and I will be paying alimony and child support.
> 
> For non-techies this is a nightmare....


First off, yes DirecTV fudged this up. However, have you considered at alternate setup...like HDMI to the TV, optical or coax to the AV receiver? Or component?


----------



## Thwarter

Yes JT, I tried turning off the Yamaha's upscaling, and the synch problem still existed. So far since this last update anything I've tried with the HR22 connected to the Yamaha then to the TV still has the TV sync problem (audio will still play on Yamaha.)

So right now the only workaround I've found is having the HR22 HDMI go directly to the TV, and added a toslink optical to the Yamaha for audio. This seems to work for me, but I think I read some other people still have issues with a direct hdmi to TV connection so your mileage may vary. 

And BlackCoffee - I also sometimes got whacked out Yamaha menu screens when the HR22 was displaying certain content like HBO Game of Thrones. Maybe that was caused by some HDCP issue? I seemed to only get the whacked out Yammy menus when watching a show that would care about HDCP. I'm not that techy with the HDCP stuff so I'm just guessing.


----------



## MRinDenver

I am thinking we shouldn't have to do workarounds to get these units to work properly. These issues, including the one I have with my 4 day old HR34 not responding to either of my remotes (DTV and Harmony One) properly, _are not our problems_, they are DirecTV's problems, and should have been addressed before the units were released to the public. I feel like I have been duped.


----------



## sigma1914

MRinDenver said:


> I am thinking we shouldn't have to do workarounds to get these units to work properly. These issues, including the one I have with my 4 day old HR34 not responding to either of my remotes (DTV and Harmony One) properly, _are not our problems_, they are DirecTV's problems, and should have been addressed before the units were released to the public. I feel like I have been duped.


No one is saying you should have to rewire stuff... DirecTV has messed up some HDMI stuff, but we're offering workarounds to at least make it bearable to watch TV.


----------



## jacinkcmo

Not sure it's entirely an HDMI issue. Now when I first turn everything on (Sharp TV, Onkyo Receiver, HR23-700) going thru HDMI, the TV initially sets itself to 720p. But when I change channels (just once) it reverts to 1080i and stays that way. The thing is, I get get this exact same behavior when going directly to the TV from the HR23 via component connection - no HDMI involved.


----------



## sigma1914

jacinkcmo said:


> Not sure it's entirely an HDMI issue. Now when I first turn everything on (Sharp TV, Onkyo Receiver, HR23-700) going thru HDMI, the TV initially sets itself to 720p. But when I change channels (just once) it reverts to 1080i and stays that way. The thing is, I get get this exact same behavior when going directly to the TV from the HR23 via component connection - no HDMI involved.


That's the "720 at startup bug" & is being addressed.


----------



## Carl Spock

Here's another idea, BlackCoffee. If you are using a universal remote with macros, how about you make each channel up, channel down, previous channel and channel enter command a macro? For the last two steps of the macro tell your Yamaha to go to analog and then back to its digital mode. I might even do "analog/analog/digital/digital" to make sure the receiver gets the two commands. Those discrete commands aren't hard to come by for Yamaha. It will make channel changing take longer but should reinitialize the handshake without cycling the receiver.

I'd even create a button you could label "D>A>D" that would be a reset button. It would be the four step command I mentioned above: Analog/Analog/Digital/Digital.


----------



## Pepe Sylvia

The "TV APPs is still initializing; try again later (301)" message has been on for the past 3 days since the update. (when i right arrow to bring up TV Apps, not constantly)


----------



## BlackCoffee

sigma1914 said:


> First off, yes DirecTV fudged this up. However, have you considered at alternate setup...like HDMI to the TV, optical or coax to the AV receiver? Or component?


Yes, but the problem with that setup, which is one of the main reasons for buying this receiver, is so that the rest of my family doesn't have to switch the TV input when changing sources on the receiver.

The nice part of the Yamaha box is that it will accept any input and up-convert to a single HDMI output to the monitor. They can select any source and not have to think to hard. The setup you suggest is what I used before this receiver.


----------



## sigma1914

BlackCoffee said:


> Yes, but the problem with that setup, which is one of the main reasons for buying this receiver, is so that the rest of my family doesn't have to switch the TV input when changing sources on the receiver.
> 
> The nice part of the Yamaha box is that it will accept any input and up-convert to a single HDMI output to the monitor. They can select any source and not have to think to hard. The setup you suggest is what I used before this receiver.


I know it's another button press extra or whatever, but it's just a suggestion that seems better than not changing channels until it's fixed. Sorry for attempting to help.


----------



## jdspencer

Am I not getting 5cd because they have suspended downloads to fix these problems?
Hopefully, the next version will not have any problems.


----------



## allenn

sigma1914 said:


> ...... Sorry for attempting to help.


Don't be sorry for helping. Your suggestion is a great work-around. I have my HR24s connected as you suggested. I have zero issues, but as Shades228 pointed out in another thread, the TV may not have enough HDMI ports for all the media devices. In my case, it is not a problem, because I only have a PS3 and D* DVR connected on one of the TVs and the other TV has a HR24 and a Sony DVD player connected. Best wishes and thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Carl Spock

jdspencer said:


> Am I not getting 5cd because they have suspended downloads to fix these problems?
> *Hopefully, the next version will not have any problems.*


With over 6,000 posts, you still have an expectation for that? :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:

And 05CD remains in the stream.


----------



## Thwarter

So here's another wonderful situation that's come up since I've moved the HR22 to have a direct connection to the TV instead of the Yamaha AVR.

Now when I'm watching TV on my PC which uses the S-video output, if I watch protected content like HBO Game of Thrones, it won't display on S-video unless I have my TV turned on to satisfy HDCP. So I'm watching in a bedroom (my 'office' room), but I have to have my main TV on in the living room wasting power. Before the change I didn't have to have anything extra turned on if I didn't want to.

And I also now have to do the press Exit for SD viewing every time I move from one room to another. The workaround that worked earlier where you set Native off and uncheck all resolutions other than 1080P seems to no longer work like it did before 05cd.


----------



## DJ Lon

I am hard-of-hearing so I use closed-captions and with this release they have become much larger than normal. Changing sizes only makes the white text different but does nothing for the black background, it remains the same size and can almost obscure 1/3 of the screen depending in the caption content. This happened 2 releases back and I called in and they told me they were aware of the problem and there would be a fix. About a week later there was another update and the captions returned to normal. Now with this release it has happened again. I called in and, once again, I was told they're aware of the problem and there would be a fix.


----------



## Vin

makaiguy said:


> FWIW --
> 
> 0x5cd, received 5/22.
> 
> My main TV is an old Toshiba "HD-ready" CRT capable of displaying only 540p or 1080i. It scales everything else to one or the other of these. Consequently I just have 1080i enabled in my HR-20/700 setup, with native off. I feed the signal via component through an Onkyo receiver which is old enough to have component but not HDMI connections. As there is no HDMI involved there at all, I have no handshaking issues.
> 
> But I do have a simultaneous HDMI run into the guest bedroom on the other side of the wall, feeding a Sanyo 720p set, which takes the 1080i output from the HR-20 and converts it to 720p. This is seldom used, but as a result of this thread I went in and played around with it today. I did not find any evident handshaking problems.


I have an HR21-100 that has developed an HDMI handshake issue with my Toshiba 65H84 RPTV since receiving the 0x5cd firmware. The HR21 connects to my Toshiba via a 4x2 HDMI switch > HDMI splitter as follows:

One output from the 4x2 switch (which also carries feeds from an HR24-500 that hasn't received the update yet and a Roku box) feeds an HDMI splitter whose outputs feed the Toshiba RPTV and an Insignia LCD. There are no issues with the other sources and the Toshiba RPTV and the issue with the HR21 and the Toshiba is not an issue with the Insignia LCD.

The other output from the switch feeds an Actiontec wireless HDMI transmitter whose signal is sent to the wireless HDMI receiver one floor above to a Samsung LCD...all 3 sources are received and displayed without issue.

Now, the issue I keep referring to is very similar to what others are seeing but specifically what's happening is that everytime I change channels on the HR21 my Toshiba RPTV's picture turns green. I then need to cycle the switch's inputs to correct it which actually results in the HDMI input flickering the first time I cycle back to the HR21 and only after a 2nd cycle does the picture return to normal...changing the channel gets me right back to a green screen. Keep in mind that the other sources display without issue during this cycling process. My work around (as others are also using) is to use the component output from the HR21 to the Toshiba RPTV! What's ironic about this is that I recently stopped using component and composite outputs from the HR21 due to the annoying HDCP message that was popping up with the last firmware version. :eek2: Isn't this fun?! :lol:

For the record, my two HR22-100s have also received the firmware update, one is connected to another Samsung LCD, the other is connected to another Insignia LCD, no issues with either one.

Anyway, trying to remain optimistic here, I've been looking for an excuse to upgrade the old Toshiba RPTV and this may be it...thanks DirecTV!


----------



## jdspencer

Carl Spock said:


> With over 6,000 posts, you still have an expectation for that? :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:
> 
> And 05CD remains in the stream.


I no longer have any great expectations. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Casey21

JTAnderson said:


> Have any of the Yamaha Aventage owners here tried turning off the video processing in the AVR to see if that had any effect on the problem?
> 
> I'd try it, but I'm too lazy to unplug the component video cables that I'm currently using to avoid the problem.


I have the Yamaha RX-A810. Turning off the video processor has no effect. The resolution bug is still there.


----------



## Casey21

I have the resolution bug as well. HR24, Yamaha RX-A810, 5 yr old Sharp Aquos. The volume overlay will no longer display. The Yamaha GUI displays incorrectly - weird font and all stretched out. Every time I bring it up it's located at different areas on the TV. GUI also flickers. Intermittent video flickering, color bar test pattern will sometimes quickly flash, and occasional audio drops while watching the DVR. If I turned the DVR off/on it seemed fine until I changed the channel it all fell apart again. Due to these continuing extremely annoying issues I finally decided to connect the DVR to the TV via HDMI and optical from DVR to Yamaha. It was originally HDMI from DVR to receiver - HDMI to TV. Absolutely no video/audio issues now with this set up. This set up is not ideal for me. I can no longer get the Yamaha GUI on my TV since it's not going thru my receiver. My Blu-Ray and Roku which are connected via HDMI to the Yamaha receiver work flawlessly! So, I'm sitting here with an expensive receiver that I can't even connect to my DVR via HDMI. Needless to say I'm pissed and can't believe DTV has not put out a fix yet. We paid enough for our av receivers and should be able to use all of their features as intended instead of having to connect our equipment as a work around just so the DVR will work.


----------



## Burt

DJ Lon said:


> I am hard-of-hearing so I use closed-captions and with this release they have become much larger than normal. Changing sizes only makes the white text different but does nothing for the black background, it remains the same size and can almost obscure 1/3 of the screen depending in the caption content. This happened 2 releases back and I called in and they told me they were aware of the problem and there would be a fix. About a week later there was another update and the captions returned to normal. Now with this release it has happened again. I called in and, once again, I was told they're aware of the problem and there would be a fix.


I'm not sitting in front of my DVR right now so I can't check, but I am almost certain that you can use Setup to make the background transparent.

You also have some control of the caption size there.

Hope this helps.

Burt


----------



## bellvis

Add yet another sad camper to the garbled GUI and HDMI issues, this time through a Yamaha RX-A2000 and Panasonic plasma. Depending on the video processing setting on the Yamaha, the output differs.

With video processing off, the GUI overlay is garbled whenever the DVR outputs 720p despite having 1080i set as the only supported resolution. If the DVR outputs 1080i as instructed, the overlay displays normally. 

With video processing on, all video output fails (as expected based on others' comments regarding HDMI handshake issues). Switching inputs on the Panasonic away from HDMI 1 and back recovers the video consistently, but that gets pretty tiresome.

I'm in the camp of wanting the overlay to make setup saner. I can't see the television from where my receiver is located so using the panel controls is an exercise (literally) in tapping buttons, checking the VFD, tapping more buttons, walking back to the TV and verifying output, walk back, stoop down, flick a flashlight, repeat.


----------



## DC_SnDvl

Add HR21-100 and Denon 4311 to the list of HDMI handshake problems.

How long is this going to take to fix? This firmware should never have been released.


----------



## rpiotro

Ok. I'll stick my $.02 in. I have an Integra DTR 50.3 and a pair of HR-22s attached. I run native with all resolutions checked. After the latest update it would not display the SD channels. I would get a long wait, then I would get audio but never video. After I unchecked the 480i and 480p the problem was solved. The difference in picture quality between 480i native and having the DVR upscale it is nominal. It is SD after all.


----------



## abd4evr

I have a Hitachi 42HDT51, and since 0x5cd, it will not show the output from my HR22 properly. On initial startup of the box after a reset, the image shows fine, but once it goes to live TV and regular menus from the DVR, the image acts as if there is a sync or handshake issue. When I change resolutions using the button on the box or the "format" button on the remote, it will change how the image is garbled (multiple repeats of the image squashed together horizontally, but with black lines interspersed, totally black, etc...). The only recognizable image comes when set for 480p, then when I try different resolutions through the setup menu, it seems to have handshake issues, and won't return to being viewable, even though it thinks it's going back to 480p. Has always worked fine up until this SW. I can reproduce this with other HR22s from elsewhere in my house. Phone reps are baffled and not really helpful, and insist that they have not heard anything at all about this issue. Really making me think of switching to cable after 10 years of DTV.


----------



## joed32

DJ Lon said:


> I am hard-of-hearing so I use closed-captions and with this release they have become much larger than normal. Changing sizes only makes the white text different but does nothing for the black background, it remains the same size and can almost obscure 1/3 of the screen depending in the caption content. This happened 2 releases back and I called in and they told me they were aware of the problem and there would be a fix. About a week later there was another update and the captions returned to normal. Now with this release it has happened again. I called in and, once again, I was told they're aware of the problem and there would be a fix.


I need to use them too but I use the Directv captions instead of the ones in the set up menu. They're yellow and smaller. You can select them from the options at the top of the main screen along with messages, etc.


----------



## gonzo070777

As suggested in another thread here is my issue with that started with the latest release:

An issue just started with my Yamaha RX-867 On screen display a few days ago. I thought the receiver had gone bad but apparently not from what I'm seeing on this other thread. If I switch to another input: PS3, Blu-ray player, PC HDMI, etc everything is fine. I swapped D* to another input and different cable that works with the other sources and the same issue happens. So it is definitely a D* update issue.

I have a Samsung Plasma TV, Yamaha RX-867, and use 22 AWG monoprice cables throughout, I know overkill but I did. 

The symptoms are:
1. Can't see Yamaha setup menu (splits in two and/or flickers) 
2. The on screen display for volume either doesn't show at all or shows in the middle of the screen instead of the bottom.

Like I said above all other devices work fine regardless of which HDMI input is used, so this is unique to the D* device, HR23, since the update.


----------



## StuBerger

Just to let all know....I had the 05cd update and after waking up in the morn I noticed my TV (Sony Bravia KDL55EX500) set at 720p however, after I reset the HR24, it went back to 1080i Original Format which is what I usually have it at.
I do use HDMI cable from D to my Pioneer receiver (VSX92THX) then to TV. I turned my HT off via macro using a Harmony remote and turned all back on and still 1080i....


----------



## hiker

I'm not having any HDMI issues but I use mostly component and a Kramer 16x1 HDMI switch. Has anyone tried the HDMI Detective?


----------



## DC_SnDvl

Is DirecTv going to send me one?



hiker said:


> I'm not having any HDMI issues but I use mostly component and a Kramer 16x1 HDMI switch. Has anyone tried the HDMI Detective?


----------



## MizzouTiger

Report #20120605-2698

Okay, this is totally ridiculous. This is 2 software updates in a row that has caused the HDCP issue with the Denon receivers. At least last time they seemed pick up on that fact relatively quickly, stopped the initial release, and then sent out an updated release that fixed the problem. They don't seem to be responding very quickly this time.

Just received 0x5cd overnight on my HR24-100 that is connected to my Denon AVR-1909 receiver. Now, every time I change channels or select something to view on the Playlist, I loose all video signal to my Toshiba television and also get no audio out through the Denon also. I have tried turning native off and setting the resolution to 720p only (since that seems to be what is being output now no matter what the selected resolution on the HR24 is set to), but that doesn't fix the problem.

Directv, why would you continue to send out this crap when you obviously know there are significant problems with it (at least you better know it by now based on the numerous posts in this thread). Just stop pushing it out, find a fix, and then send it out. I am extremely frustrated, especially since this is the second time in a row we've had the same issue.


----------



## Casey21

MizzouTiger said:


> Report #20120605-2698
> 
> Okay, this is totally ridiculous. This is 2 software updates in a row that has caused the HDCP issue with the Denon receivers. At least last time they seemed pick up on that fact relatively quickly, stopped the initial release, and then sent out an updated release that fixed the problem. They don't seem to be responding very quickly this time.
> 
> Just received 0x5cd overnight on my HR24-100 that is connected to my Denon AVR-1909 receiver. Now, every time I change channels or select something to view on the Playlist, I loose all video signal to my Toshiba television and also get no audio out through the Denon also. I have tried turning native off and setting the resolution to 720p only (since that seems to be what is being output now no matter what the selected resolution on the HR24 is set to), but that doesn't fix the problem.
> 
> Directv, why would you continue to send out this crap when you obviously know there are significant problems with it (at least you better know it by now based on the numerous posts in this thread). Just stop pushing it out, find a fix, and then send it out. I am extremely frustrated, especially since this is the second time in a row we've had the same issue.


+1 - complete load of b.s. - i can't imagine what takes these clowns this long to fix a continuing software issue.


----------



## sigma1914

Casey21 said:


> +1 - complete load of b.s. - i can't imagine what takes these clowns this long to fix a continuing software issue.


Apply for a job...if it's so easy a clown can do it.


----------



## Casey21

"sigma1914" said:


> Apply for a job...if it's so easy a clown can do it.


I already have a job in which i'm quite competent. This has been a hugely frustrating issue that has gone on far too long. So no apologies from me.


----------



## fleckrj

MizzouTiger said:


> Report #20120605-2698
> 
> Just received 0x5cd overnight on my HR24-100 that is connected to my Denon AVR-1909 receiver. Now, every time I change channels or select something to view on the Playlist, I loose all video signal to my Toshiba television and also get no audio out through the Denon also. I


I have a Denon AVR-1911 connected to a HR21-100 and a Panasonic TC-P55S30. With 0x5cd, I only loose video when I change from a 480i channel to a 720p or 1080i channel or when I change from a 720p or 1080i channel to a 480i channel. I do not loose sound - just video. I do not loose anything when I switch from one 480i channel to another 480i channel or when I switch from a 720p or 1080i channel to another 720p or 1080i channel.

I unchecked 480i and 480p from the list of formats that my TV can receive, and I have had no problems since.


----------



## JeffBowser

Been about a week since I got the update. So far it is holding up. The responsiveness to remote commands has gone from unacceptably abysmal back up to it's usual standard of just slow in places. I feel fortunate I have not had HDMI issues, though, I feel for you guys. My wife and I actually talked seriously of doing away with paid TV altogether last night. It's getting more and more tempting all the time.


----------



## buggs1a

What's with this guy sending pms asking for receiver ID, model, access card number saying that directv listens and wants to send you a firmware that hopefully will fix the resolution issue?


----------



## underlord2

buggs1a said:


> What's with this guy sending pms asking for receiver ID, model, access card number saying that directv listens and wants to send you a firmware that hopefully will fix the resolution issue?


I'd send that message to *Stuart Sweet* and see what he thinks about it. It might be bogus. :eek2:


----------



## buggs1a

"underlord2" said:


> I'd send that message to Stuart Sweet and see what he thinks about it. It might be bogus. :eek2:


That's who it was from, LOL.


----------



## JerryMeeker

buggs1a said:


> What's with this guy sending pms asking for receiver ID, model, access card number saying that directv listens and wants to send you a firmware that hopefully will fix the resolution issue?


I would be glad to volunteer to test out a firmware fix!


----------



## retired flyer

I had no handshake issues this morning, then the same issues appeared in the afternoon.
I can't figure this one out.


----------



## underlord2

buggs1a said:


> That's who it was from, LOL.


Now i feel stupid :lol:


----------



## buggs1a

"underlord2" said:


> Now i feel stupid :lol:


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL. Naaa, you didn't know,  lol.

He helped me set up my 2 buggy dvrs for an update tonight that he said hopefully would fix the issue. So we'll see. Well, I'll see,


----------



## nevski

I have an HR 23/700 HD/DVR connected to a Vizio model SV320XVT television via HDMI cable and I am having resolution issues ever since the 0x5cd update. My TV will only display 720P. All of the resolutions are checked on the DVR and native is off. I never had this problem until the 0x5cd update on May 31st. I hope DIRECTV will be pushing out another update to correct this problem.


----------



## detroit_fan

ever since i received 0x5cd i have been having all kinds of problems, but the one that is really troubling me is that my recordings are starting 1 minute into the program. some shows even went 2-5 mins in before starting to record.

is this a known issue with this update? 

what in the heck was D* doing pushing this update out with all these bugs?


----------



## Plasman

I have HR21-700's and 0x5cd and Samsung TV's all behaving the same incorrect way. I have Native OFF and only 1080i and 1080p resolutions set on the HR21's. Yet, if I turn on a DVR when it was left on channel 355 CNBC, it reports 1280x720 resolution on the Samsung TV at startup. If I then switch to channel 202 CNNHD, it flashes twice and reports 1920x1080 correctly. The DVR is acting as if Native is ON and my set resolutions be damned.


----------



## HDYankee

I am having the 720p problem with both 05CD and 45CD. I have 7 HD boxes and Samsung TV's. So far I have only received the update on my HR21-100, HR21-200 and my H23-600. Each have been updated a day apart this week.

When the TV goes on it is in 720p. The fix, if I change the channel there is a delay and a new handshake and the TV's go to 1080p. I have native off and have always had the Samsung TV's do the upconverting not the DirecTV boxes. 

One has Pioneer Elite receiver but I have it only on optical connection not using the HDMI connection as the receiver is a few years old and could not handle the 3D sets.

I am still waiting for the update on 4 H24-700's but I am sure the same will happen.

Not the end of the world but is sure is a pain. I also noticed that if I turn on the TV's with the boxes off and then turn on the boxes they will come up in 1080p.

It is definetly the new software causing the problem as the 720p problem only occured as the boxes got the new software.


----------



## billraff

Seeing issues with this firmware version when passing through my Yamaha RX-V871. The AVR's on screen overlay becomes distorted and while watching satellite tv there is periodic breaking up of the picture. Turning off the avr and then turning it back on fixes the picture break up issue and the on screen display until I change the channel. A royal pain.


----------



## dbalone

Same thing affected me with a 22-100, Samsung TV, Onyko Receiver. Once you switch to anything that is 720p it will not change back. I did a red button reset yesterday evening and so far everything is ok.

Problem with this issue is that the majority of people will have no idea this has happened.


----------



## ProgPic

billraff said:


> Seeing issues with this firmware version when passing through my Yamaha RX-V871. The AVR's on screen overlay becomes distorted and while watching satellite tv there is periodic breaking up of the picture. Turning off the avr and then turning it back on fixes the picture break up issue and the on screen display until I change the channel. A royal pain.


I am having the EXACT same issue with my Yamaha 710. It's a good thing I checked this forum as I was just about to head to the store to try out a new HDMI cable.

Let me know if you come up with any other temporary solution for this issue. I've been switching inputs on my Yamaha remote to overcome it for now but I've read on another forum that hitting the 'active' button on the D* remote will force an HDMI handshake and resolve the problem temporarily as well. I've also read that changing the Directv receiver to output 720p only might work(I'm trying this now).

Good luck!!!


----------



## buggs1a

"ProgPic" said:


> I am having the EXACT same issue with my Yamaha 710. It's a good thing I checked this forum as I was just about to head to the store to try out a new HDMI cable.
> 
> Let me know if you come up with any other temporary solution for this issue. I've been switching inputs on my Yamaha remote to overcome it for now but I've read on another forum that hitting the 'active' button on the D* remote will force an HDMI handshake and resolve the problem temporarily as well. I've also read that changing the Directv receiver to output 720p only might work(I'm trying this now).
> 
> Good luck!!!


720p doesn't work. Mine has always been only 720p yet it seems it's actually sending 1080i according to my ht receivers.


----------



## Eben

HDYankee said:


> I have native off and have always had the Samsung TV's do the upconverting not the DirecTV boxes.


If you have native off, what resolutions do you have checked on the DirecTV boxes, because whatever resolution the box is on is what it should output, meaning that the DirecTV box is potentially upconverting before the signal gets to your Samsung. Example: With native off, if the sat box is set to output 1080i but the channel you tune to is 720p, the sat box will upconvert the 720p signal to 1080i before sending to the TV. With native on, the sat box would leave the output at 720p and the TV would upconvert (assuming it's not a 720p native display).


----------



## ProgPic

buggs1a said:


> 720p doesn't work. Mine has always been only 720p yet it seems it's actually sending 1080i according to my ht receivers.


This seems to be working for the handshake issues myself and the other poster were having with our Yamaha receivers. I switched my settings to Native Off and checked only 720p for tv resolutions and I think it resolved the issues. I've switched channels a few dozen times, both HD and non-HD, and had it running for over an hour now with no signs of problems. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Plasman

Eben said:


> If you have native off, what resolutions do you have checked on the DirecTV boxes, because whatever resolution the box is on is what it should output, meaning that the DirecTV box is potentially upconverting before the signal gets to your Samsung. Example: With native off, if the sat box is set to output 1080i but the channel you tune to is 720p, the sat box will upconvert the 720p signal to 1080i before sending to the TV. With native on, the sat box would leave the output at 720p and the TV would upconvert (assuming it's not a 720p native display).


And this is exactly what is NOT happening with Native Off (at least not on box startup).


----------



## HDYankee

Eben said:


> If you have native off, what resolutions do you have checked on the DirecTV boxes, because whatever resolution the box is on is what it should output, meaning that the DirecTV box is potentially upconverting before the signal gets to your Samsung. Example: With native off, if the sat box is set to output 1080i but the channel you tune to is 720p, the sat box will upconvert the 720p signal to 1080i before sending to the TV. With native on, the sat box would leave the output at 720p and the TV would upconvert (assuming it's not a 720p native display).


I already tried that and changed the resolution on the box to only 1080p and the native off. It made no difference it always goes to 720p even if not checked and as I said changing the channel or starting the TV and then turning on the box are the only way my workaround works.


----------



## bobcamp1

HDYankee said:


> I already tried that and changed the resolution on the box to only 1080p and the native off. It made no difference it always goes to 720p even if not checked and as I said changing the channel or starting the TV and then turning on the box are the only way my workaround works.


Here's how it's supposed to work:

Native off: the DVR does all the upconverting/down converting. The TV does not.
Native on: the DVR does not perform any up/down converting. The TV does.

But in the past few software releases, this doesn't work the way it's supposed to for some people.

Your previous post had a contradiction in it. "I have native off and have always had the Samsung TV's do the upconverting not the DirecTV boxes." Unless you meant you were forced to turn native off recently to get it to work at all.


----------



## retired flyer

ProgPic said:


> This seems to be working for the handshake issues myself and the other poster were having with our Yamaha receivers. I switched my settings to Native Off and checked only 720p for tv resolutions and I think it resolved the issues. I've switched channels a few dozen times, both HD and non-HD, and had it running for over an hour now with no signs of problems. Fingers crossed...


It didn't fix my handshake problem.


----------



## Indiana627

buggs1a said:


> He helped me set up my 2 buggy dvrs for an update tonight that he said hopefully would fix the issue. So we'll see. Well, I'll see,


Did you get an update last night? Did it fix the problems?


----------



## buggs1a

"ProgPic" said:


> This seems to be working for the handshake issues myself and the other poster were having with our Yamaha receivers. I switched my settings to Native Off and checked only 720p for tv resolutions and I think it resolved the issues. I've switched channels a few dozen times, both HD and non-HD, and had it running for over an hour now with no signs of problems. Fingers crossed...


Well it didn't work here.


----------



## buggs1a

"Indiana627" said:


> Did you get an update last night? Did it fix the problems?


Yes and yes but things are screwed still in the same way, they just did something that lets my ht GUI on still. But res still screwed up. Dtv is set 720p only yet ht receiver shows its 1080i and the receiver GUI is not what it should be. I have to force the receiver GUI 720p to get it right.


----------



## HDYankee

bobcamp1 said:


> Here's how it's supposed to work:
> 
> Native off: the DVR does all the upconverting/down converting. The TV does not.
> Native on: the DVR does not perform any up/down converting. The TV does.
> 
> But in the past few software releases, this doesn't work the way it's supposed to for some people.
> 
> Your previous post had a contradiction in it. "I have native off and have always had the Samsung TV's do the upconverting not the DirecTV boxes." Unless you meant you were forced to turn native off recently to get it to work at all.


If you have native on it only goes into 720p and nothing I do will change it. I just tried it again. So I just had turned it off, sorry I was not clear.


----------



## buggs1a

"Indiana627" said:


> Did you get an update last night? Did it fix the problems?


Well ok, more issues now I'm trying to work through with Stuarts help.


----------



## Ancient1

Got 5cd on my HR-23 about 2 weeks ago - no evident problems. The HR-24 got the up-date on Tuesday (June 5) and now, if you hit pause, the picture goes away. The only way to get it back is to turn the system off, and then turn it back on again. I have done a full cold reboot, and also a RBR, with no change in results. The same thing happens when changing channels - bring up the guide, select another channel, and the picture disappears. Seems like once you get a picture, the tuner doesn't like any other changes being made, or it loses the picture.
Anyone else having similar problems? Is this a problem with 5cd, or with my tuner itself? (It was fine before the up-date).


----------



## StuBerger

I made a post earlier stating I had no problems with my setup however, thats not the case now...0x5CD and got a HR24, a Pioneer Elite VSX92TXH Rec, and a Sony Bravia KDL55EX500 and same 720p problem.
DVR shows 1080i but TV is showing 720p


----------



## mharv306

Just noticed that someone has removed the entire DTV FORUM posting about the 0x5cd faulty update with ALL posts in that topic. Looks like we got their attention, now just hoping it gets resolved like maybe over the weekend..


----------



## Ancient1

I was going to outline my problem on the DTV FORUM, but since I use Explorer 9, they won't even allow me to register to do so. How lame is that, for a supposed "leader" in the communications industry! Guess my situation would have gone unheard anyway, since the post relating to the 5cd problems has been removed from that resource.


----------



## billraff

For my work around I have turned Native off and selected 1080p as the only resolution. Seems to work for me.


----------



## Plasman

By the way, I want to give DirecTV some credit. The slow channel changes and menu speeds are vastly improved. Starting in 720p is a small price to pay for no longer having to bang my head against the wall as I tried 10 times for the DVR to accept a 3 digit channel number.


----------



## CliffV

My HR24-500 got 0x5cd last night. Twice since then the machine has frozen. The first time, it froze when I hit Pause on the remote. The second time it froze when I was hitting the Left and Right arrows on the front panel to dim the front panel lights. In both cases, the machine was then unresponsive to any other input from the remote.

When diagnosing the problem, I switched the HDMI input of my TV to my HR34 and switched back. The HR24-500 then started to behave properly.

My TV is a Samsung HLT-6189S. It seems as if there is something wrong with the HDMI synchronization in this release.


----------



## Ancient1

I agree. It appears that what we have here is a case of the dreaded "HDMI handshake" problem. Strange that D* didn't pick this up before they released this up-date. How long do you think it will take before they send down a correction?


----------



## buggs1a

"Plasman" said:


> By the way, I want to give DirecTV some credit. The slow channel changes and menu speeds are vastly improved. Starting in 720p is a small price to pay for no longer having to bang my head against the wall as I tried 10 times for the DVR to accept a 3 digit channel number.


Not for me, still crummy sloooooow.


----------



## Eben

bobcamp1 said:


> Your previous post had a contradiction in it. "I have native off and have always had the Samsung TV's do the upconverting not the DirecTV boxes." Unless you meant you were forced to turn native off recently to get it to work at all.


Sorry, I guess I could have been clearer, but this was the point I was picking up on, not denying that HDYankee was having the 720p output issue, but that he thought native off would have the TV doing the upconverting.
Since the update, I, too, have been experiencing handshake issues with my HR21, Denon 1911, and Toshiba 57H83 rptv; I have to turn the Denon on first, then the Tosh, followed by the HR21 and then sometimes have to turn either the TV or sat rec on and off to get channel/tuner changes to work seamlessly as they did before the update. My wife's HR20 and Toshiba 40E200U LCD TV do not have these issues (but also no AVR in the mix).


----------



## Ancient1

My HR-22 and HR-23 both got the 5cd up-date on May 22, and they both seem to work fine, although they are a little slow to respond to commands. The HR-24, which got the up-date on June 5, is a whole 'nother can of worms. In addition to the problems I have previously outlined, we also cannot watch anything that has been recorded. Turning off the tuner and then turning it back on takes you back to the last live channel you were watching - there is no way to bring up a recorded show.
I have unplugged the HDMI connection, and then reconnected it, with no change in results. Any other ideas?


----------



## Ancient1

Following a suggestion I saw in another post, I hit the "active" button on the D* remote (I normally use RTI remotes on my systems) and it seems to have resolved the problem. I can now change channels, and also watch recorded shows. Hopefully, this will take care of it.


----------



## RunnerFL

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Also last night I *taped* a show and it wouldn't let me watch it afterward, it just kept asking if I wanted to delete it???????


Well there's your problem. Maybe check your VCR for your taping.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

"RunnerFL" said:


> Well there's your problem. Maybe check your VCR for your taping.


Maybe I should use my VCR, this DVR is a piece of crap.


----------



## kenmoo

joed32 said:


> I need to use them too but I use the Directv captions instead of the ones in the set up menu. They're yellow and smaller. You can select them from the options at the top of the main screen along with messages, etc.


My issue with this release is that I also like the yellow DirecTV captions and they are no longer readable. Only 1/2 to 1/3 of the letters show. The rest is missing. The regular captions at the correct size against a black background are correct?


----------



## hiker

kenmoo said:


> My issue with this release is that I also like the yellow DirecTV captions and they are no longer readable. Only 1/2 to 1/3 of the letters show. The rest is missing. The regular captions at the correct size against a black background are correct?


I've had this problem intermittently on some of my HR20s ever since they implemented the yellow DirecTV subtitles. Changing the channel and changing back or turning the DirecTV Subtitles feature off then on will usually correct it. So I don't think this problem is related to 0x5cd.

I wish they would fix it but it's minor compared to the other problems some are experiencing. Overall, my HR20s seem to working better with 0x5cd than they have in a long time.


----------



## OptimusPrime

Getting to this thread much later than usual...but I'm glad for all of the posts and the detailed descriptions of the problems.

This happened to me as well, can't say exactly when but I definitely noticed it last week.

I have a Denon 2311CI AVR, and a Samsung PN58B550 TV. The graphics overlay stopped working entirely. This means not only being unable to visually see the volume level/mute icons on the TV screen, but also not being able to make AVR settings changes because the on screen display is unable to be shown. 

I thought it was my AVR, originally - so I reset the microprocessor. 

It is not the Denon. The TV works fine with my Xbox, which is also plugged into the Denon AVR. 

Thanks!


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

First of all, many thanks to posters, mods & admins. You've all helped, probably more than you know, in dealing (emotionally _and_ physically) with the ongoing and ever-changing evolution of these "upgrades!"

While I could go on and on about previous versions (dating back to the first loss of yellow button functionality - remember two-button-push "to do list" access?), I thought I ought to finally put my "two bits" in on this release, especially since I had just gotten the last one to behave stabilly for several weeks until this one came along.

I'll simply list my symptoms (so far):

1.Yes, previously unexperienced HDMI-related problems, namely that my main TV (non HDMI) doesn't *do* 720p through component. Although this one's simple, it would take too long to elaborate here.

2. (Relatively minor) Indicators many times don't keep up when using trickplay. They still "think" I'm rewinding when in play mode. "Wheel of Doom" or something similar, as I've seen it affectionately called, still spins backwards and the timeline will reappear once or twice up to 30 seconds later.

3. When page in guide contains advert or other "blanket" info, all remote functions become inoperative for up to almost a minute. (Guide flush fixes, temporarily until these come back).

The only positive thing I would say about this release is that the playlist appears quicker, but now I can't "slide" down to the bottom near as fast anymore. This is an HR21-700 brand new in late 2007, with a drive upgrade (1.5TB) in late 2009 (internal w/data copy). Most of the time it's over 90%full.

While it's all too easy to complain, I will admit they've come a long way since then. When new it was nothing more than a glorified cable box.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

Trying again. Did a guide flush (two restarts within 30mins) this time a complete power down - plug pull - on the second restart ("graceful" shutdown, of course) and leaving off for a few mins.

So far no issues other than HDMI after trying to view "protected" content. Apparently it's got something to do with powering down the other TV that uses HDMI, and then trying to view the "protected" content. Remove the HDMI plug, and DVR reverts to 720p through component. (As others have stated,) leave the HDMI TV on and no issues. I can get the picture back by either "exit button" res change, or using the power button (on the DVR).

I should also have mentioned that this DVR (amlost since day one) has always been set to "native off" and only 1080i checked for resolutions.

No guide issues, locking or "doom" wheel delays, yet. Will wait for a few more days and report back, good and/or bad.


----------



## Rtm

When do we get rid of this 720p ish and audio dropouts?


----------



## Carl Spock

For those of you with problems, there is a new version of the software in the stream for many of the HD DVRs.

05CF is now the software for HR21-100, HR21-700, HR22-100 and HR23-700. Someone more knowledgeable than me will have to tell us if this is designed to get rid of the resolution and handshake problems.

05CD is still the software for the HR21-200, HR21 Pro, HR22-200 and both the HR20-100 and HR20-700. I don't remember reading about anybody in this thread who had problems with the HR20 so maybe these models don't exhibit the bug.

Viewing the RedH ap a few days ago, I thought I saw this software in the stream overnight but by morning it had disappeared. I saw it again today in the early morning hours and this time it stayed in the stream after 7 AM EST. It looks like it's a permanent change.


----------



## Burt

Carl Spock said:


> For those of you with problems, there is a new version of the software in the stream for many of the HD DVRs.
> 
> 05CF is now the software for HR21-100, HR21-700, HR22-100 and HR23-700. Someone more knowledgeable than me will have to tell us if this is designed to get rid of the resolution and handshake problems.
> 
> 05CD is still the software for the HR21-200, HR21 Pro, HR22-200 and both the HR20-100 and HR20-700. I don't remember reading about anybody in this thread who had problems with the HR20 so maybe these models don't exhibit the bug.
> 
> Viewing the RedH ap a few days ago, I thought I saw this software in the stream overnight but by morning it had disappeared. I saw it again today in the early morning hours and this time it stayed in the stream after 7 AM EST. It looks like it's a permanent change.


05CF still has the 720p bug. Will have to see about handshake issues over the next few days.


----------



## Carl Spock

Oops. Maybe it's not a permanent change yet. I just checked and 05CD is back in the stream for all the DVRs. Anybody for an early morning forced download? I did that for my HR23 this morning but then, I didn't have any handshake issues. I'll let you know how my DVR is working tomorrow after the Guide repopulates.


----------



## RunnerFL

Carl Spock said:


> For those of you with problems, there is a new version of the software in the stream for many of the HD DVRs.
> 
> 05CF is now the software for HR21-100, HR21-700, HR22-100 and HR23-700. Someone more knowledgeable than me will have to tell us if this is designed to get rid of the resolution and handshake problems.
> 
> 05CD is still the software for the HR21-200, HR21 Pro, HR22-200 and both the HR20-100 and HR20-700. I don't remember reading about anybody in this thread who had problems with the HR20 so maybe these models don't exhibit the bug.
> 
> Viewing the RedH ap a few days ago, I thought I saw this software in the stream overnight but by morning it had disappeared. I saw it again today in the early morning hours and this time it stayed in the stream after 7 AM EST. It looks like it's a permanent change.


5CF is not a national release.


----------



## retired flyer

Seems as though the handshake issue is fixed. We'll see as the day goes on if this is true. There was no date change from 5/31 in the software info.


----------



## Carl Spock

RunnerFL said:


> 5CF is not a national release.




Since 05CF isn't from The Place That Shall Not Be Named In This World, then what is it? Were they testing something? Doing an exclusive download for MDU systems? Should I reload 05CD to keep from seeing my dead parents on a half hour special on channel 101? Or should I just relax and accept the fact that the NSA controls all electronic communications in the country?


----------



## ATARI

Carl Spock said:


> Since 05CF isn't from The Place That Shall Not Be Named In This World


Cleveland?


----------



## texasbrit

Several people on the directv forum are reporting that the new release does NOT solve the HDMI issues. Not sure what it was supposed to solve...


----------



## BlackCoffee

I believe they have a load that solves the handshake problem, but I don't think it has hit the stream yet. O5CF did not solve the problem, but I think they have a release beyond that one which solves the problem.


----------



## retired flyer

retired flyer said:


> Seems as though the handshake issue is fixed. We'll see as the day goes on if this is true. There was no date change from 5/31 in the software info.


Handshake issue came back in the afternoon.


----------



## gully_foyle

I received 05CF today on my HR21-700 and it powered up in 480p again, even though the only two resolutions selected are 1080i & p, native off. When I went to change it via the remote's FORMAT button, the unit said it was outputting 1080i, but the TV said it was getting 720p. When I hit the format button again, the unit locked up, now displaying 480p. RBR and waiting. Grr.

Folks in L.A. often get the releases first. This is not always a good thing.

Edit: Comes out of reset in 480p. Attempting to move rez on front panel locks it up again. Unit appearing semi-bricked. 05CF is not a solution for me. Setup linked below.


----------



## gully_foyle

OK. Got 05CF running now, at 1080i as normal. Took several resets. All guide data lost. Somehow the 480p box got itself checked, not by me. I pity non-technical users if this is a normal occurrence.


----------



## gary900

Got 5CF yesterday, didn't fix any of the HDMI handshake issues I have between my HR22-100 and Yamaha Rx571 AV receiver. Currently, I am going HDMI from DT to Yamaha to TV. TV has control for HDMI and turns on the AV when it is turned on. Also works to turn AV off when TV goes off. 

Stumbled on a temp fix. After everything is powered on, if I turn off the DT box, then turn it back on, all the HDMI handshake issues go away and everthing works fine until everything is powered down for the night. I then have to repeat the procedure on the next power up.


----------



## Ancient1

5cf downloaded last night on my HR-23. Don't see any difference, but I wasn't having any problems with that setup anyway. Nothing new for the HR-24 yet. Hitting the "active" button as soon as the tuner is turned on seems to work just fine, but you have to do it every time you turn it on, as the setting is not retained once it is turned off. Hopefully they will have a download fixing this sometime soon.
It would be nice if, when they send through a new download (such as 5cf), that they would put something on the info screen telling us what they have accomplished (or at least hoped to accomplish). We would then have some idea of something specific to look for.


----------



## gully_foyle

Now, here is an odd thing. My box reset and when I went to check for a software update it still showed 5cf. But what used to be the video settings option was combined into one option with the display options. Did not remember seeing that before and I'm surprised because I was working with the resolution options just yesterday.

Which, btw, had been reset back to everything but 480i checked, 720p to the TV actual, with 1080i lit. Cycling the box OFF/ON fixed that. THis is beginning to get annoying.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

Well, so far since the last guide flush, the "advert bars" in the guide only slow things down a little and at least not locking up, yet.

My solution (for the time being) with the 720p through component thing is to pull the HDMI plug _before _powering down that particular TV.

However, the indicator lagging problem resurfaced. While still not serious, a newly-discovered (and _very_ *serious*) symptom has appeared:

OD screens are locking up for up to 2 minutes at a time!  This is _completely_ *unacceptable* (if you care about getting anything OD - or just trying to see what's available - through this thing)!!

And now, the editorial:

While I still have plenty of respect for s/w code writers (Heaven knows _they're_ the ones "inheriting the earth") my speculative side is starting to suspect either corporate sabotage (worse case) or maybe they're just trying to "teach a lesson" to the so-and-sos that make them push out this crap onto us paying customers before it's ready!


----------



## Carl Spock

^ A conspiratorial view of the situation ignores that the management of DirecTV all watch DirecTV. They have to be experiencing the same problems many of the folks here are experiencing. I can't see the firmware engineers doing poorly on purpose. That's a good way to get fired.


----------



## fleckrj

gary900 said:


> Stumbled on a temp fix. After everything is powered on, if I turn off the DT box, then turn it back on, all the HDMI handshake issues go away and everthing works fine until everything is powered down for the night. I then have to repeat the procedure on the next power up.


That is similar to the fix I found for a different problem. With earlier software releases, if my Panasonic TC-P55S30 and Denon AVR-1911 were not turned on before I turned on the HR21, the HR21 would not recognize that the TV was 3D. A solution was to power off the HR21 and power it back on. By changing the order in which my Harmony One remote powers on the devices (AVR, then TV, then HR21), that problem went away. Since I have no reason to change from what is working, I have not checked to see if this problem was fixed with later software releases.


----------



## texasbrit

Here's the "sticky" from the DirecTV technical forum.
QUOTE: Some customers are having problems with HD DVRs related to the latest software release 0x5cd, connected to either A/V receivers or TVs via HDMI. These issues include loss of audio and/or video when changing channels, incorrect resolution displays on A/V receivers and TVs, and sometimes missing colors or color casts on the picture. These current problems are mainly software related and not caused by hardware issues. Some people have found that setting the DVR to output only 720p signals is a temporary fix for the problem. Replacing the HDMI cable from the DVR to the TV or A/V receiver with component cables, plus the appropriate audio connection (optical audio or red/white RCA connection) is also a solution, pending resolution of the software issues in an upcoming software download. The fix has been identified by DIRECTV and is expected to start in a download soon that will rollout to receivers as a software update. UNQUOTE


----------



## RBTO

Sorry to bring this up if this has been mentioned before, but I noticed during my last two resets (due to SD/HD switching issues), that my quick-tune memory got wiped clean. I've had to reprogram it both times after the reset completed. Hope this gets addressed in the next update.

Also on a minor note, no audio bing-bong when you run to the ends of the play list. That happened the update before last and hasn't been fixed (maybe intentional).


----------



## EverSharp

gary900 said:


> Stumbled on a temp fix. After everything is powered on, if I turn off the DT box, then turn it back on, all the HDMI handshake issues go away and everthing works fine until everything is powered down for the night. I then have to repeat the procedure on the next power up.


Yep. This fix actually works for 5cd as well on my setup (HR21 to Pioneer A/V to Sharp TV, and H21 to Sony A/V to Sharp TV). All HDMI handshake issues goes away.


----------



## ATARI

texasbrit said:


> Replacing the HDMI cable from the DVR to the TV or A/V receiver with component cables, plus the appropriate audio connection (optical audio or red/white RCA connection) is also a solution, pending resolution of the software issues in an upcoming software download.


That's a workaround, not a solution.


----------



## jdspencer

Still using 59e. I find it interesting to read about the problems with 5cd.

So much for the stability fixes. 

I'll await the next update.


----------



## allenn

jdspencer said:


> Still using 59e. I find it interesting to read about the problems with 5cd.
> 
> So much for the stability fixes.
> 
> I'll await the next update.


I am with you on waiting. I am glad D* has spared the east and southeast from ox05CD. I perfer ox059e, but I do miss YouTube. Best wishes!


----------



## JerryMeeker

allenn said:


> I am with you on waiting. I am glad D* has spared the east and southeast from ox05CD. I perfer ox059e, but I do miss YouTube. Best wishes!


Not following you. Are you saying that DTV has suspended the push of 05cd for the time being? I hope that is the case, as my two HR24's have yet to get this update.


----------



## rakstr

One of my HR24-100s got 5CF pushed at about 3:30 this AM


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

0x5cf arrived this morning (on its own). So far no issues fix, yet. Same workaround for 720p (only needed after tuning in HBO). Tried one restart. No better. Will try another guide flush when there's more time.

I've noticed in the last year or so that updates usually require at least one user restart. But since 5cd guide flush improves performance only temporarily. Previous to that (before cd) I was finally able to keep mine (HR21-700) stable for several weeks. Only complaint at that time was of course waiting for the playlist... I can't remember which past release caused that problem. Prior to 'cd' the only relief from playlist waiting was way back during beta testing of MRV. List was superfast, then. It would simply update new entries briefly after it appeared.

Apologies for "conspiracy" thinking. But I have wonder how much management actually pays for their _own_ DTV services... (But not wonder enough to do any of my own research). I don't care, really. Just want the @!#* equipment to work as good as it used to (and I was used to).

Thanks, again, all.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

RBTO said:


> Also on a minor note, no audio bing-bong when you run to the ends of the play list. That happened the update before last and hasn't been fixed (maybe intentional).


I noticed this, too. Didn't think I'd miss it, but I do, somehow. Also, it would be nice to have button pushes acknowlegement missing from some of the menus (particularly the "done" buttons).

While I'm (still wasting space commenting [sorry]) I have to say that the only cool thing the HDUI _ever_ had IMO were the rotating icons. Kind of made it almost fun to dig into the menus...


----------



## Rtm

RBTO said:


> Sorry to bring this up if this has been mentioned before, but I noticed during my last two resets (due to SD/HD switching issues), that my quick-tune memory got wiped clean. I've had to reprogram it both times after the reset completed. Hope this gets addressed in the next update.
> 
> Also on a minor note, no audio bing-bong when you run to the ends of the play list. That happened the update before last and hasn't been fixed (maybe intentional).


I have no bing-bong at all and I've been missing them


----------



## hdtvluvr

Carl Spock said:


> ... I don't remember reading about anybody in this thread who had problems with the HR20 so maybe these models don't exhibit the bug.


I have an HR20-700 on 05CD and have the handshake issue. Hopefully they don't forget about the HR20's and fix this.

Is 05D1 a later software?


----------



## inkahauts

Delroy E Walleye said:


> 0x5cf arrived this morning (on its own). So far no issues fix, yet. Same workaround for 720p (only needed after tuning in HBO). Tried one restart. No better. Will try another guide flush when there's more time.
> 
> I've noticed in the last year or so that updates usually require at least one user restart. But since 5cd guide flush improves performance only temporarily. Previous to that (before cd) I was finally able to keep mine (HR21-700) stable for several weeks. Only complaint at that time was of course waiting for the playlist... I can't remember which past release caused that problem. Prior to 'cd' the only relief from playlist waiting was way back during beta testing of MRV. List was superfast, then. It would simply update new entries briefly after it appeared.
> 
> Apologies for "conspiracy" thinking. But I have wonder how much management actually pays for their _own_ DTV services... (But not wonder enough to do any of my own research). I don't care, really. Just want the @!#* equipment to work as good as it used to (and I was used to).
> 
> Thanks, again, all.


I didn't see posted anywhere, how exactly is your unit wired to the tv, and how many tvs, av receivers, etc?


----------



## Rtm

Automatically received 0x5cf this morning


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

Rtm said:


> I have no bing-bong at all and I've been missing them


Usually only works with Dolby turned off. However, there used to be exeptions to this, like in the case of my older CRT Sony, which would automatically ignore dolby through the HDMI and pass the bing-bongs through.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

inkahauts said:


> I didn't see posted anywhere, how exactly is your unit wired to the tv, and how many tvs, av receivers, etc?


Ok. Here's some lengthy (if not historic) info:

Main TV is a (vintage-artifact) RCA F38310 HDTV (CRT), which, as I've stated (on pg. 10?) can't *do* 720p through the component inputs. The only digital inputs on this old beast are 8vsb (OTA) or legacy DTV sat in which would upconvert the 720p to 1080i, but now of course Mpeg 2 HD on DTV isn't in use anymore.

Component signal is passed from the HR 21 DVR through (a same-vintage-as-the TV) Panasonic AVR, with optical audio. The AV receiver also has a second component-in which I now use for the BD player. (There used to be another HR21 there, but that got relegated to another room when the old DSR6000 TiVo in that room finally crapped out. A bit later I switched to to SWM and consolidated the various-vintage dishes down to 1 Slimline 5. (The second HR21 is still being used in a standard-def capacity. No known issues with that one, using SD outputs and always set to 480i.)

The 720p issues with the main setup are caused by having the F38's DVR being also connected simultaneously to a Sony KV-30HiScan420 (also CRT) using HDMI. If that TV is powered-down _before_ the HR21, then it becomes problematic after powering HR21 back up later without the HDMI-connected TV on, and then trying to view "protected" content. Remove the "protected" content from the screen (after getting the change-the-cables-message) then the "offending" HDMI cable, and component output reverts to 720p (dvr front panel still indicates 1080i).

There are several workarounds here. First would be to leave the Sony powered up (either w/or w/o being "tuned in" to HDMI, works either way). "Protection" issues (prior to version 5cd) always resolved with this method, going back to OD content that was "protected" way before any premium channels ever were.

Another workaround (simplest, here) is to unplug HDMI _before_ powering down the Sony. Of course then it obviouly has to be plugged back in next time the Sony is used to watch HDTV with the HR21.

I suppose a third method might be to put in some sort of component switch or splitter and use that on the Sony instead of HDMI, but then I'll have to put in another set of audio cables as well. This method would greatly de-simplify the setup, and I can certainly understand folks who are frustrated with their former happily-HDMI'd AV receiver setups!

It seems this version 5cd is the cause of everyone's "720p problems," inluding mine.

I might mention there's also another DVR (HR20-700) with no known issues either, but probably because it's being used on an older LCD TV that_ has _a native resolution of 720p and that DVR is set accordingly (720p res only checked with "native" off)


----------



## RACJ2

Rtm said:


> Automatically received 0x5cf this morning


Same here and so far everything is working great.


----------



## shuye

I recived 0x5cf yesterday on my HR22 - this unit is not used everyday and has had no problems in the past except for the normal slowness - noticed that it was no longer showing up on the Whole Home system so that was when I went to check and saw the update. 

I will say, that scrolling channels now with the HR22 is the fastest I've ever seen with DirectTV, much faster than my HR20 or HR21 (both on 0x5cd)


----------



## rakstr

shuye said:


> I recived 0x5cf yesterday on my HR22 - this unit is not used everyday and has had no problems in the past except for the normal slowness - noticed that it was no longer showing up on the Whole Home system so that was when I went to check and saw the update.
> 
> I will say, that scrolling channels now with the HR22 is the fastest I've ever seen with DirectTV, much faster than my HR20 or HR21 (both on 0x5cd)


The speed improvements are often temporary. Would be curious for an update in a couple days once it's "built back up" its other operating overhead


----------



## sbelmont

hdtvluvr said:


> I have an HR20-700 on 05CD and have the handshake issue. Hopefully they don't forget about the HR20's and fix this.
> 
> Is 05D1 a later software?


I also am having issues with two HR20's.


----------



## Rtm

shuye said:


> I recived 0x5cf yesterday on my HR22 - this unit is not used everyday and has had no problems in the past except for the normal slowness - noticed that it was no longer showing up on the Whole Home system so that was when I went to check and saw the update.
> 
> I will say, that scrolling channels now with the HR22 is the fastest I've ever seen with DirectTV, much faster than my HR20 or HR21 (both on 0x5cd)


LMAO it's sad currently the HR22 is faster than my HR24 at scrolling channels. Both on this 05cf


----------



## wahooq

Did ya'll force these downloads...I dont see a NR for this version.


----------



## bpratt

wahooq said:


> Did ya'll force these downloads...I dont see a NR for this version.


Didn't force anything. I received 5cf on both HR21-700s last monday.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

wahooq said:


> Did ya'll force these downloads...I dont see a NR for this version.


Mine arrived all on its own, yesterday morning (0x5CF).

Made my HDMI issues worse. I'll be going all component, now. Latest 720p problem didn't even having anything to do with "protected" content, this time.


----------



## BlackCoffee

I was pushed 5d2 this afternoon and it does not have any handshake problems.

When I had 5cf last Thursday, there still were problems. I then received 5d0 and the handshake problem was gone and stable. Today it was replaced with 5d2 that look good.


----------



## Ancient1

I received 5cf on my HR-24 last night, but I still have the handshake problem. There is no change in anything that I can see. The unit turns on, but as soon as you try to change a channel, or hit pause, or just about anything else, the screen goes blank. Audio is fine - it is just the picture that goes away. You also cannot access anything you might have recorded.
The work-around is still to turn on the D* tuner, and immediately hit the "active" button, which restores all the tuner functions - until you turn the system off again, at which time you must repeat the process. It works, but it sure isn't convenient. I am absolutely not willing to pull my system apart to eliminate the HDMI connections and go to component - that should NOT be necessary. 
Why did we not get a message telling us what they thought 5cf would accomplish? Is there any way to figure out what they we trying to do with this latest release? This is just silly, in MHOP. 










*


----------



## h_a_h_3

HR21/100 w/0x05cd from 5/17 =>HDMI=> Denon AVR-4310CI =>HDMI=> Panasonic P58V10

HR21 is set to "native", since I mainly watch HD I only noticed a couple weeks ago the "new" HDMI handshake issue: HD=>SD or SD=>HD requires changing to another input on AVR and back to re-establish audio and video. Or power cycling AVR/HR21/TV...but that's less fun. I also sometimes lose the (volume indicator) OSD from the AVR now when watching from the HR21.

Waiting for the fix, now that I know what's going on not a huge bother since like I said, not a lot of SD watching & changing back and forth. HR21 says no update scheduled.


----------



## BlueMonk

I received 05cf yesterday morning. While the speed is better, the handshake issue still exists. I get flashes about every couple of minutes on my screen and this is the most annoying issue. 

Samsung LED TV, Yamaha 710 receiver, and HR22.


----------



## phodg

Yeah, I get flashes on my HR23 running 05cf (both watching live and recorded programming). It's starting to really annoy me.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

Ancient1 said:


> I received 5cf on my HR-24 last night, but I still have the handshake problem. There is no change in anything that I can see. The unit turns on, but as soon as you try to change a channel, or hit pause, or just about anything else, the screen goes blank. Audio is fine - it is just the picture that goes away. You also cannot access anything you might have recorded.
> The work-around is still to turn on the D* tuner, and immediately hit the "active" button, which restores all the tuner functions - until you turn the system off again, at which time you must repeat the process. It works, but it sure isn't convenient. I am absolutely not willing to pull my system apart to eliminate the HDMI connections and go to component - that should NOT be necessary.
> Why did we not get a message telling us what they thought 5cf would accomplish? Is there any way to figure out what they we trying to do with this latest release? This is just silly, in MHOP.
> 
> *


I've long ago disabled the "active" buttons on all remotes. Everyone in the household (including me) were getting tired of getting "dumped out" of whatever we were watching while fumbling for the "pause" key. (We all "grew up" with the TiVo peanut.)

Never found the "active" feature useful for much of anything (or worth the time it took it to load) enough to need an accident key. I Guess it's still accessable buried way down in the Menu, or on the front panel of the DVRs. Can't even remember the last time I saw that channel.

Interesting workaround, though. I only lost tuner function once after the first restart after 5cf (Black screen, but still had banner - no audio). Powered down, then channel up and waited, it finally came back around 2 minutes later.


----------



## Eben

Delroy E Walleye said:


> I've long ago disabled the "active" buttons on all remotes. Everyone in the household (including me) were getting tired of getting "dumped out" of whatever we were watching while fumbling for the "pause" key. (We all "grew up" with the TiVo peanut.)


How did you disable the active button?


----------



## Delroy E Walleye

Eben said:


> How did you disable the active button?


Now it's probably getting a little more OT for this thread (which hopefully can be closed as soon as we all get workable updates).

Suffice to say I use a small piece of tape during regular cleaning/repair.


----------



## jones_hdtv

Delroy E Walleye said:


> I've long ago disabled the "active" buttons on all remotes. Everyone in the household (including me) were getting tired of getting "dumped out" of whatever we were watching while fumbling for the "pause" key. (We all "grew up" with the TiVo peanut.)


How do you disable the active button???? I am using DTV remotes...

Never mind...I just saw your other post...


----------



## jtbell

BlueMonk said:


> I received 05cf yesterday morning. While the speed is better, the handshake issue still exists. I get flashes about every couple of minutes on my screen and this is the most annoying issue.
> 
> Samsung LED TV, Yamaha 710 receiver, and HR22.


Doggone it, I have almost the same setup as you and was really hoping that the flashing issue would be fixed on 05cf. That really is the most annoying part.


----------



## Eben

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Now it's probably getting a little more OT for this thread (which hopefully can be closed as soon as we all get workable updates).
> 
> Suffice to say I use a small piece of tape during regular cleaning/repair.


Any chance of a photo of the tape placement?


----------



## Beerstalker

Eben said:


> Any chance of a photo of the tape placement?


Open the remote, put a small piece of electrical tape over the area on the circuitboard where the Active button would come in contact with it. The tape keeps the button from closing the circuit, so the button no longer works when pressed.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Eben said:


> Any chance of a photo of the tape placement?


This will get your remote apart for cleaning, just add tape. 
http://hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/RemoteFAQ.pdf


----------



## Thwarter

[MOD EDIT] 

As an aside, I had a brief talk with my dad and my brother who have Dish. They say the Dish DVRs get bad firmware updates to. Their theory is DTV and Dish are re-writing their DVR code in attempts to circumvent lawsuits from Tivo. So basically they have code that works, but now have to re-do it in a manner that doesn't violate patents or risk big lawsuit fees.

That's pure speculation of course, but would explain some of this 'if it ain't broke why fix it' updates.


----------



## dpeters11

Certainly not the case with DirecTV. The fact is, no complex software is bug free. Even in a program called TeX, widely considered one of the most bug free programs ever written, around 400 bugs have been found over about 25 years.


----------



## inkahauts

"Thwarter" said:


> [MOD EDIT]
> 
> As an aside, I had a brief talk with my dad and my brother who have Dish. They say the Dish DVRs get bad firmware updates to. Their theory is DTV and Dish are re-writing their DVR code in attempts to circumvent lawsuits from Tivo. So basically they have code that works, but now have to re-do it in a manner that doesn't violate patents or risk big lawsuit fees.
> 
> That's pure speculation of course, but would explain some of this 'if it ain't broke why fix it' updates.


Tivo can't really sue DIRECTV. They have a agreement with each other about patents anyway,and add that to the fact that DIRECTV now owns replaytv patents and they also had an agreement with TiVo to basically steer the heck clear of each other and never sue, I don't thinks that's why DIRECTV is messing with their code base. I think they have other motives. Dish,I'd say that maybe a part of their motive, but I doubt it's the majority of it. I thought they now have a license from TiVo as well after their lawsuits, but not sure.


----------



## MizzouTiger

I may be interpreting it totally incorrectly, but according to the Redh website, it looks like neither 0x5cd or 0x5cf are being pushed to the HR24's any longer. The last few days I have checked, 0x059e has been in the stream. And when you look at the most recent versions that have been available for the HR24 (available to the masses or not) neither 0x5cd or 0x5cf shows up. The most recent versions that are showing are 0x05d1, 0x05d2, 0x8571, 0x59e and 0x8003.

Based on this, I might just go ahead and revert my HR24-100 back to 0x059e in order to get rid of the HDMI handshake issue between the HR24 and my Denon receiver. Hopefully the next version pushed out will not have this issue.


----------



## BlackCoffee

MizzouTiger said:


> I may be interpreting it totally incorrectly, but according to the Redh website, it looks like neither 0x5cd or 0x5cf are being pushed to the HR24's any longer. The last few days I have checked, 0x059e has been in the stream. And when you look at the most recent versions that have been available for the HR24 (available to the masses or not) neither 0x5cd or 0x5cf shows up. The most recent versions that are showing are 0x05d1, 0x05d2, 0x8571, 0x59e and 0x8003.
> 
> Based on this, I might just go ahead and revert my HR24-100 back to 0x059e in order to get rid of the HDMI handshake issue between the HR24 and my Denon receiver. Hopefully the next version pushed out will not have this issue.


I was pushed 5d2 last thursday and it is stable with no handshake problems.


----------



## jtbell

May I ask a stupid question? I have only been a professional software developer for 25 years, so maybe I am missing something....

What stunning functionality exists in the firmware that is causing all of the issues that is worth all of the issues it is causing? Why not simply roll back to a *working* firmware version? I know I'm old fashioned, but the primary reason I have D* is to WATCH TV, and this makes that task nearly impossible.


----------



## MizzouTiger

BlackCoffee said:


> I was pushed 5d2 last thursday and it is stable with no handshake problems.


Sounds promising then. I hope to get it soon so that I can get rid of the HDMI handshake issue as well.


----------



## lparsons21

All 3 of my HR24s are running 0x5CD. The two HR24s that I use directly have remote response issues, and the all too often short video/audio glitches. Overall speed is fine when it doesn't ignore the remote. That said, no matter how much they ignore the D* remote, they always respond just fine when I choose to use the iPad D* app as a remote. That seems very odd to me.

My son reports that his HR24 is turning itself on overnight. He is using the remote in IR mode and tells me that he has the remote on a table beside his bed when he nods off. It has also recorded some things he didn't pick. If he was in RF mode, I would think it is something close by that is causing that, but with IR I wouldn't think that would be the issue.


----------



## Rtm

I'm calling to ask for half-month credits on all my receivers due to only receiving half the service.


----------



## Thwarter

Well I guess the part of my previous post about my decent results with the other version of firmware have been deleted since apparently it was a beta release and could have disastrous results for others. Sorry for posting that if it caused any problems. 

Not sure why DTV would allow us to download a version not ready for us, but I didn't see anything anywhere else saying it was a bad idea.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

It's been posted many times and I'll do it again.

There is always risk in forcing updates to your receivers. Most folks don't know what they are downloading and it can cause minor to major problems that DIRECTV CSR's may not be able to help you with. When DIRECTV wants you to have a particular version they will push it to you.


----------



## lparsons21

If history is any indicator, it isn't uncommon for D* CSRs to not be able to help much with the national releases either!


----------



## Rtm

Thwarter said:


> [MOD EDIT]
> 
> As an aside, I had a brief talk with my dad and my brother who have Dish. They say the Dish DVRs get bad firmware updates to. Their theory is DTV and Dish are re-writing their DVR code in attempts to circumvent lawsuits from Tivo. So basically they have code that works, but now have to re-do it in a manner that doesn't violate patents or risk big lawsuit fees.
> 
> That's pure speculation of course, but would explain some of this 'if it ain't broke why fix it' updates.


http://www.campbells.org/Rant+Rave/r+r_ReplayTVandTivoPatents.html

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2007-12/directv-buys-replaytv-huh/

http://pr.tivo.com/easyir/customrel...ersion=live&prid=750426&releasejsp=custom_150


----------



## JerryMeeker

Received update 0x5d2 on both HR24's last night. No HDMI handshake or other issues. (Sigh of relief....)


----------



## dod1450

How about HR34 update?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

dod1450 said:


> How about HR34 update?


The HR34 Issues/Discussion thread is here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=205798


----------



## allenn

JerryMeeker said:


> Received update 0x5d2 on both HR24's last night........


Is this replacing 0x5CD? I have not gotten any updates since Feb, 2012. I guess East and South are the last to get the upgrade this time around which is ok by me. Any details on 0x5D2?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

0x05D2 Issues/Discussion Thread here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=206134

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=206133


----------



## lparsons21

JerryMeeker said:


> Received update 0x5d2 on both HR24's last night. No HDMI handshake or other issues. (Sigh of relief....)


Me too, but I didn't know it until later yesterday.

Seems to have fixed the remote response and audio/video glitches issues I was having, although it is a bit early to tell for sure.


----------



## JerryMeeker

JerryMeeker said:


> Received update 0x5d2 on both HR24's last night. No HDMI handshake or other issues. (Sigh of relief....)


I am not familiar with how software updates are prioritized by DTV. Why would my two HR24's, which were running on a previous software version without the HDMI handshake issue, receive the 0x5d2 update prior to my HR21, which still has the flawed 0x5cd version?


----------



## Ancient1

5d2 downloaded on the HR-22 and HR-23 yesterday, and got pushed to the HR-24 this morning. Everything now seems to be working normally. The HR-24 was the only one I really had any problems with, but this release appears to have restored all functions. 
Should anything crop up from here, I will post on the 5d2 thread.


----------



## wahooq

JerryMeeker said:


> I am not familiar with how software updates are prioritized by DTV. Why would my two HR24's, which were running on a previous software version without the HDMI handshake issue, receive the 0x5d2 update prior to my HR21, which still has the flawed 0x5cd version?


they are rolled out by model and time zone


----------



## buggs1a

Still same dang issues.


----------



## Earlyadopt

Hey there,

I've got 3 hr22/100s going thru a Yamaha receiver and am getting a ton of video dropouts during recorded shows.

I've restarted etc. . . no change.

they all got 0x5d2 on 6/20. 

hitting the resolution button seems to temporarily get rid of the problem.


DRAG.


----------



## RunnerFL

Earlyadopt said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I've got 3 hr22/100s going thru a Yamaha receiver and am getting a ton of video dropouts during recorded shows.
> 
> I've restarted etc. . . no change.
> 
> they all got 0x5d2 on 6/20.
> 
> hitting the resolution button seems to temporarily get rid of the problem.
> 
> DRAG.


Since you have 0x5D2 you should post in the 0x5D2 thread here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=206134


----------



## Rickt1962

Not sure wer to post this :
My HR22-100 has been giving me headach even after rebooting. It goes into Standby mode when im watching TV and I have the engergy settings turned off. Once in a great while the HDMI warning flashes on my screen saying its not plugged in.

What really bugged me the other day I did a Search for a Movie "SecondHand Lion" It said nothing coming up ! As i did a manual search with the guide ther it was showing up 3 hours later ! I went back did a search again and it still said no showings ! Now it makes me wonder how many other shows i missed to record on my DVR with the Defective Search software !


----------

